# :| INA - 1.8T to 2.0T Coil Pack Adapters (TECH & FAQ) - INTRO PRICING |:



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

**** 1.8T to 2.0T Coil Pack Adapter Plates ****​
You asked,we listened!
Just wanted to say thank you to the community for giving us the opportunity to take these from design to production and in the process being able to help out where we could.

For those who are wondering what we are talking about, here is the original thread.

We are going to be making 2 versions. 
V1.1 is for use with Coil Pack hold down units and V1.2 is for use similar to how OEM is set up so please specify which you want when ordering.
We only took a sample photo of the raw machined units. All pieces will be cleared anodized unless specified (we can offer blue and black anodized as well).










*PACKAGE INCLUDES:*


(4) Coil Pack adapters machined from high quality Canadian T6061 Aluminum
(8) M6 x 20mm SS socket cap screws



*VWVORTEX PRICE : $89 USD SHIPPED*

Ready to Purchase? No Problem! .CLICK HERE or *Jump on the list below*
We are accepting payment via paypal so please follow the instructions in the box below:



> When making payment with paypal please include the following:
> *Full Name :*
> *Forum Screen Name:*
> *VERSION : * Specify V1.1 or V1.2
> ...





























*FAQ:*


_*Why would I convert my 1.8T to use 2.0T coils?*_

Allthough when we dissected the 2.0T Coil , internally it was the same as a 1.8T unit. I am waiting on getting a 2.8 24V Coil Pack so I can throw up a comparison shot but in the mean time running the 2.0T Coils allow you to run a hotter spark.
We have a few local customers that we did the conversion for and they are extremely happy with the results.

_*What is the largest gap I can run with these coil packs?*_

*0.04"* is what we used. If others have used larger please chime in and post up the data.

_*Why is the adapter plate needed??*_

The OEM 2.0T Coils are approx 14mm taller than the 1.8T units. In order to have a seal that allows some form of security with the valve cover, the coil pack requires an adapter plate. 

_*What are the PART #'s ?*_

RED MKV FSI Coil Packs - *06E 905 115*
BLACK MKV FSI Coil Packs - *07K 905 715 F*
BLACK MKV TSI Coil Packs - *06F 905 115 F*
BLACK MKVI TSI Coil Packs - *06H 905 115*


If you have any questions please do not hesitate to send over an email or post in here. Thanks so much everyone. If you feel like contributing to the FAQ , post it in here and I will compile it and add it to the FAQ.
Issam
:thumbup:


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

List updated to reflect below:
*V1.1 LIST:*


(4) 05GTIMarine - V1.1 *PAID* 
(4) bigblue - V1.1 *PAID* 
 (4) jalcom1 - V1.1 - BLACK ANODIZED *PAID* 
 (4) TurboJOSH - V1.1 *PAID* 
 (4) EHOLT - V1.1 - BLACK ANODIZED *PAID*
 (4) formerly silveratljetta - V1.1


V1.1 Counter == 24/8

*V1.2 LIST: REGULAR*


(4) 613B6 - V1.2 *PAID*
(4) Antoinebourdeau - V1.2 *PAID*
 (4) gmx - V1.2 - *PAID*
 (4) dknl - V1.2 - *PAID*
 (4) Gulfstream - V1.2 - *PAID*
 (4) EBG 18T - V1.2 - *PAID*
 (4) vhstejskal - V1.2 - *PAID*
 (4) cosbian - V1.2 - *PAID*
 (4) dan5171 - V1.2 - *PAID*
 (4) n7plus1 - V1.2 - *PAID*
 (4) heywier427 - V1.2 - *PAID*
 (4) Shayneduboulay - V1.2 - *PAID*
 (4) WRC - V1.2 - *PAID*
 (4) TooLFan46n2 - V1.2
 (4) RabbitGTDguy - V1.2
 (4) Audi Skate Snow - V1.2
 (4) SEATONE - V1.2
 (4) diagnosticator - V1.2
 (4) Duchenbagen - V1.2

*V1.2 LIST: BLACK ANODIZED*


 (4) MmmBoost - V1.2 - BLACK ANODIZED *PAID*
 (4) A4Maine-iac - V1.2 - BLACK ANODIZED *PAID*
 (4) checkdalevel - V1.2 - BLACK ANODIZED *PAID*
 (4) Wet0willy01 - V1.2 - BLACK ANODIZED *PAID*
 (4) kneel - V1.2 - BLACK ANODIZED *PAID*
 (4) Robdon - V1.2 - BLACK ANODIZED *PAID*
 (4) EErie B6 - V1.2 - BLACK ANODIZED *PAID*
 (4) vinny.dtw - V1.2 *PAID*
 (4) Jinxed - V1.2 - BLACK ANODIZED *PAID*
 (4) mnkyA4 - V1.2 - BLACK ANODIZED *PAID*
 (4) CyberPMG - V1.2 - BLACK ANODIZED *PAID*
 (4) nofearhawk - V1.2 - BLACK ANODIZED *PAID*
 (4) walky_talky20 - V1.2 - BLACK ANODIZED *PAID*
 (4) walky_talky20 - V1.2 - BLACK ANODIZED *PAID*
 (4) L.C.R. - V1.2 - BLACK ANODIZED *PAID*
 (4) mrbacardi35 - V1.2 - BLACK ANODIZED *PAID*
 (4) cerwin69 - V1.2 - BLACK ANODIZED *PAID*
 (4) AmIdYfReAk - V1.2 - BLACK ANODIZED *PAID*
 (4) Jflow23 - V1.2 - BLACK ANODIZED *PAID*
 (4) audi_nightrider - V1.2
 (4) 4RingsUSP - V1.2


V1.2 Counter == 160/84

V1.3's will be an additiional $5.
*V1.3 : AWD / AEB / AYP / AGU / etc - Bolt down coils*


(4) Cryser - V1.3 - BLACK ANODIZED *PAID*
(4) herb2k - V1.3 *PAID*
(4) Velocity196 - V1.3 - BLACK ANODIZED *PAID*
(4) Lasrsktr
(4) BensBlackGTI
(4) Caged_Bora_R1.8T
(4) 
(4) 
(4) 
(4) 
(4) 
(4) 
(4) 


Counter == 24.


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

Looks good Issam:thumbup:


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

YAAAAA upside down oil cap


----------



## Gulfstream (Jul 28, 2010)

looks like they grip well... mby I wont need the hold downs.... what say ye?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

Gulfstream said:


> looks like they grip well... mby I wont need the hold downs.... what say ye?


They fit pretty snug as is. I did not have any of the hold down's locally so all of the cars we did here were V1.2's


----------



## Gulfstream (Jul 28, 2010)

ok, swap me over to the non hold down list. V1.2 for me.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

Gulfstream said:


> ok, swap me over to the non hold down list. V1.2 for me.


got it:thumbup:


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

Ask and you shall receive! Nice Issam very nice! I seriously didn't think you would make these so fast :beer:


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

Updated the first post with more part #'s

RED MKV FSI Coil Packs - *06E 905 115*
BLACK MKV FSI Coil Packs - *07K 905 715 F*
BLACK MKV TSI Coil Packs - *06F 905 115 F*
BLACK MKVI TSI Coil Packs - *06H 905 115*


----------



## 05GTIMarine (Nov 11, 2008)

excited to get mine and put em on.


----------



## Cryser (Sep 9, 2009)

So do these allow you to move up in the heat range for plugs, say back to a stock heat range on a chipped,every bolt on stock turbo application or just increase the gap of the recommended BKR7E from .028 - .040 or both? Running BKR6E with a gap of .040?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

Cryser said:


> So do these allow you to move up in the heat range for plugs, say back to a stock heat range on a chipped,every bolt on stock turbo application or just increase the gap of the recommended BKR7E from .028 - .040 or both? Running BKR6E with a gap of .040?


Have not tried the BKR6E's but did the 7E's:thumbup:


----------



## Cryser (Sep 9, 2009)

Interesting AWD valve cover would still use V1.2 correct? if so set me up with a set of black coils/Black anodized adapters please =)


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

Cryser said:


> So do these allow you to move up in the heat range for plugs, say back to a stock heat range on a chipped,every bolt on stock turbo application or just increase the gap of the recommended BKR7E from .028 - .040 or both? Running BKR6E with a gap of .040?


No dude, your think all wrong. Less in heat range always on a turbo car. More gap tho :thumbup: :beer:


----------



## dknl (Jul 1, 2002)

*ordering info*

for those of us on the list already...
do we just paypal: sales[at]inaengineering[dot]com for the order?

Thanks


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

dknl said:


> for those of us on the list already...
> do we just paypal: sales[at]inaengineering[dot]com for the order?
> 
> Thanks


Yup:thumbup:


----------



## gtimitch (Nov 20, 2006)

I absolutely hate Pay-Pall because they hate me, but I have to do business with them from time to time its just the nature of the economic beast that we deal with on an every day basis. I love your product, please help us understand more (1.8 community).What benefit does it offer the 1.8 owner? Is the new parts (2.0) more reliable and more dependable? -Or- is this a good look kind -of- thing? (doesn't sound like you Issam - your a performance man). Please help us understand?


----------



## Cryser (Sep 9, 2009)

gtimitch said:


> I absolutely hate Pay-Pall because they hate me, but I have to do business with them from time to time its just the nature of the economic beast that we deal with on an every day basis. I love your product, please help us understand more (1.8 community).What benefit does it offer the 1.8 owner? Is the new parts (2.0) more reliable and more dependable? -Or- is this a good look kind -of- thing? (doesn't sound like you Issam - your a performance man). Please help us understand?


3rd sentence links to the thread that discusses the performance benefits but in a nutshell running these allow you to run a wide spark plug gap around the .04 instead of the commonly accepted .028


----------



## jbrehm (May 16, 2006)

Are you able to supply the coilpacks so we can just get everything in one purchase? If so, toss up some pricing


----------



## MKIII_96 (Nov 25, 2006)

could these work with the AGN valve cover?


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

i want :thumbup:


----------



## herb2k (Jul 29, 2007)

How well do these cover the square ignition coil holes on the AWD valve covers?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

MKIII_96 said:


> could these work with the AGN valve cover?


No, however, I have tried that combination, and the first row of ribs on the coil will just barely shove into the AGN cover... Kind of a push & twist... Once it's in there it's secure. 

Hope Issam doesn't mind me answering on his thread but I saw it and had already tried it. :thumbup:


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> No, however, I have tried that combination, and the first row of ribs on the coil will just barely shove into the AGN cover... Kind of a push & twist... Once it's in there it's secure.
> 
> Hope Issam doesn't mind me answering on his thread but I saw it and had already tried it. :thumbup:


Not at all Pete. Once it helps out customers then thats all I care about.:thumbup:


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Feb 16, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Once it's in there it's secure.


O'RLY???


----------



## MKIII_96 (Nov 25, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> No, however, I have tried that combination, and the first row of ribs on the coil will just barely shove into the AGN cover... Kind of a push & twist... Once it's in there it's secure.
> 
> Hope Issam doesn't mind me answering on his thread but I saw it and had already tried it. :thumbup:


so what youre saying is i could buy the 2.0t coils and just shove them in my AGN cover and they wont come loose?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2009)

Looking Good !


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> the first row of ribs will just barely shove into...push & twist... Once it's in there it's secure.


I love the delete key!!! BAHAHAHAHA!!! 

I luv team work! Keep it up guys


----------



## Cryser (Sep 9, 2009)

herb2k said:


> How well do these cover the square ignition coil holes on the AWD valve covers?


if no one answers I'll let ya know when i get my set =)

Sent my payment in for a set of v1.2 black anodized last night =)


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

herb2k said:


> How well do these cover the square ignition coil holes on the AWD valve covers?


Not fully. If you want an AWD specific one I can do it but I would need minimum 13 people (52 pieces). Its just a simply modification to the drawing.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

Cryser said:


> if no one answers I'll let ya know when i get my set =)
> 
> Sent my payment in for a set of v1.2 black anodized last night =)


Do you have an AWD valve cover right now?


----------



## Cryser (Sep 9, 2009)

INA said:


> Do you have an AWD valve cover right now?


yup have a 2000 1.8t jetta whole engine is awd =)


----------



## herb2k (Jul 29, 2007)

INA said:


> Not fully. If you want an AWD specific one I can do it but I would need minimum 13 people (52 pieces). Its just a simply modification to the drawing.


I'd be interested in AWD specific ones if there's enough interest.


----------



## Cryser (Sep 9, 2009)

Will these current one fit on an AWD valve cover?

If we can't get the 13 people would it be possible to get some sort of adapter made instead of changing the whole design?

Either way My order is sent in and paid for so I'll make them work somehow :snowcool:


----------



## Lasrsktr (Oct 18, 2003)

I have an AWD cover... And i'd love not having to buy a new VC in order to run these. 

~Steven


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

Lasrsktr said:


> I have an AWD cover... And i'd love not having to buy a new VC in order to run these.
> 
> ~Steven


Ok thats 12 pieces so far.
Need at least 10 more people.These will model the originals ones done for 034 6+ years ago.:thumbup:


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

Going to be working with ECS tuning to offer you guys some amazing coil pack packages


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

I'll be sending my payment in next week. When can we expect these pieces to be shipping out?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

TooLFan46n2 said:


> I'll be sending my payment in next week. When can we expect these pieces to be shipping out?


Will be picking them up from anodizing on Friday and then they will ship out.:thumbup:


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

INA said:


> Going to be working with ECS tuning to offer you guys some amazing coil pack packages


That cool, they have not the best but alright pricing on coils.


----------



## Boomdaddymack (Jun 19, 2002)

velocity196 said:


> That cool, they have not the best but alright pricing on coils.


i bet you found a good place to buy them


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

Boomdaddymack said:


> i bet you found a good place to buy them


LOL sure did! :beer:


----------



## jbrehm (May 16, 2006)

INA said:


> Going to be working with ECS tuning to offer you guys some amazing coil pack packages


Details ASAP, please


----------



## liloldbie (Jun 23, 2007)

Will these work on an AMU audi TT valve cover?


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

AWP VC - what do I need to make these work with MK6 coils?


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

now how do these compare to the hatachi e bolt down style coilpacks


----------



## black lavender (Aug 5, 2005)

INA said:


> Going to be working with ECS tuning to offer you guys some amazing coil pack packages


Why ECS? We'll be paying $50 shipping


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

screwball said:


> AWP VC - what do I need to make these work with MK6 coils?


V1.2 :thumbup:


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

weenerdog3443 said:


> now how do these compare to the hatachi e bolt down style coilpacks


recently there has be talk bout the bolt downs not having as much power do to no internal igniter. now this is just what ive read, i have no real idea but im making the plunge out from the bolt downs to these fsi coils regardless.


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

velocity196 said:


> recently there has be talk bout the bolt downs not having as much power do to no internal igniter. now this is just what ive read, i have no real idea but im making the plunge out from the bolt downs to these fsi coils regardless.


What !>!/???

I'm pretty sure (96% sure) ALL 06A 1.8t's have internal igniters. If not they would have the external ingiter like an AEB.. 

Still 4% left that I'm wrong lol.. This is news t me.


----------



## Gulfstream (Jul 28, 2010)

16plus4v said:


> What !>!/???
> 
> I'm pretty sure (96% sure) ALL 06A 1.8t's have internal igniters. If not they would have the external ingiter like an AEB..
> 
> Still 4% left that I'm wrong lol.. This is news t me.


Nope, the early 06A like AGU needed external igniters and used the bolt downs. I know this bcs I tried them and lost power. Went back to the latest push down and power immediately returned. 


I found wiring diagrams where on the older 06A engines that had bolt down coilpacks there was an external igniter unit that push down 06A's did not have.


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

Show me this on a AWD,AWW,AWP .. prob not.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Feb 16, 2010)

16plus4v said:


> Show me this on a AWD,AWW,AWP .. prob not.



you have to realize Øistein is from Sweden..... they do different stuff over there from the Factory.


----------



## Gulfstream (Jul 28, 2010)

16plus4v said:


> Show me this on a AWD,AWW,AWP .. prob not.


find your wiring diagram and look for external igniter. Not gonna say for sure but I believe the bolt downs all had external igniters where the push downs did not need it.


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

Gulfstream said:


> find your wiring diagram and look for external igniter. Not gonna say for sure but I believe the bolt downs all had external igniters where the push downs did not need it.


My car came with bolt downs, I've switched to push downs and back to bolt downs. If My car had an external igniter they would not work.

I think you're talking about the older 1.8t's with the 3 pin coils like the AEB which have the external igniter.. All MK4/ B5 00+ 1.8t's I've ever seen have 4 pin coils, the 4th pin meaning the internal ingiter.

I think the older TT's had 3 pin coils also.


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

Powdered Toast Man said:


> you have to realize Øistein is from Sweden..... they do different stuff over there from the Factory.


Good call dude.


----------



## Gulfstream (Jul 28, 2010)

16plus4v said:


> My car came with bolt downs, I've switched to push downs and back to bolt downs. If My car had an external igniter they would not work.
> 
> I think you're talking about the older 1.8t's with the 3 pin coils like the AEB which have the external igniter.. All MK4/ B5 00+ 1.8t's I've ever seen have 4 pin coils, the 4th pin meaning the internal ingiter.
> 
> I think the older TT's had 3 pin coils also.


well I cant answer that, just what happened to me in my specific case. I had a BAM motor with BAM ECU and loom. Changed the motor to AGU(still with BAM ECU and loom) and ran with push downs. Those failed and I got some Hitachi bolt downs. But they robbed my setup for power. Got push downs, power is back and bobs your uncle. 

you can quote me on that.


----------



## Cryser (Sep 9, 2009)

INA had a quick question I have an AWD valve cover, I have already sent a paypal payment for a set of black anodized ones in, since these current ones won't seal correctly for the AWD where so I go from here? I have 2.0T coils on the way and I guess if they make power when I dyno them I'll just keep them in and find a way to seal the hole until/if the AWD variant of these comes out.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

ECS has crap options for shipping, they have done nothing but screw all of us out her ein the islands..$45 for two 7" long by 2" tall side grille pieces for the M3...$67 for shipping...won't send it usps.

so for those of us who live here in the islands, and the hundreds of vw/audi owners who get PCS'd here(thats orders for military folks), we get screwed by the dealer big time and by the internet shops.


----------



## 05GTIMarine (Nov 11, 2008)

erevlydeux said:


> You realize that these spacers don't really provide any more of a seal than you'll already have, right? The rubber sealing rings on the coilpack are able to fit within the existing coilpack bore and create a proper seal. The spacer would have to extend and butt up against the coilpack bore to form a longer bore to allow all rings to seal.. not to mention that you'd need some sort of rubberized coating or rubber film on the bottom of the spacer to seal against the raised outline that is around each coilpack bore.
> 
> You could have the spacer be a super tight fit on the coilpack but if your coilpack doesn't seal with its own rings, you need the spacer to be a press-fit w/ a rubberized bottom. I don't see that changing at all without some tight tolerances and exact outlines. :thumbup:


Thanks for the already overstated fact. We already know sealing material is needed to make a compete seal.


----------



## liloldbie (Jun 23, 2007)

Mark me down for a v1.2 please. Send me a paypal money request via my email. Thanks!


----------



## 05GTIMarine (Nov 11, 2008)

erevlydeux said:


> Shut up you imbecile. :thumbup:


Lol it doesn't create a full seal as there is still a keyhole from the original coilpack placement. I love how u put others down so often **** your engineering degree. Go away and flare it at someone who cares


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

Vegeta Gti said:


> ECS has crap options for shipping, they have done nothing but screw all of us out her ein the islands..$45 for two 7" long by 2" tall side grille pieces for the M3...$67 for shipping...won't send it usps.
> 
> so for those of us who live here in the islands, and the hundreds of vw/audi owners who get PCS'd here(thats orders for military folks), we get screwed by the dealer big time and by the internet shops.


We can set you up with coils and ship them if you like Chris


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

:wave:

no $$$$ at all..hence why my car is for sale....and my drums...and my guns...


----------



## bizad (Mar 22, 2009)

Powdered Toast Man said:


> you have to realize Øistein is from Sweden..... they do different stuff over there from the Factory.


Yet they follow same ignition principles. We also have AGU here....
There are two bolt down types which are being confused here. Ones without ignitors (ie those found on AEB/AGUs) and ones with(ie Hitachi Es).
Insult to injury, 3 wire bolt down CPs had a 058 prefix part number.
With a search, I don't think Hitachi ever made PN: 058105905, Oistein probably tried 06B905115E... (which is true, they are weaker than other ignitor-on-coil coils available).

That said, I'm surprised your car even ran switching to a 3 wire coil with a 4 wire ignition system...


----------



## Cryser (Sep 9, 2009)

erevlydeux said:


> You realize that these spacers don't really provide any more of a seal than you'll already have, right? The rubber sealing rings on the coilpack are able to fit within the existing coilpack bore and create a proper seal. The spacer would have to extend and butt up against the coilpack bore to form a longer bore to allow all rings to seal.. not to mention that you'd need some sort of rubberized coating or rubber film on the bottom of the spacer to seal against the raised outline that is around each coilpack bore.
> 
> You could have the spacer be a super tight fit on the coilpack but if your coilpack doesn't seal with its own rings, you need the spacer to be a press-fit w/ a rubberized bottom. I don't see that changing at all without some tight tolerances and exact outlines. :thumbup:


I guess seal wasn't the correct word to use, I understand I can run the coils just fine and safely without the spacers. I meant seal up the exposed portion of the coilpack cavity i guess would be the correct word. I was more just looking for an answer about if the money i sent out was going to be returned until the AWD spacers were made if they are made or if INA would be sending me a set of the round ones.


----------



## 05GTIMarine (Nov 11, 2008)

Vegeta Gti said:


> :wave:
> 
> no $$$$ at all..hence why my car is for sale....and my drums...and my guns...


I feel ya. I sold all my go and replaced with stock. Going to keep the coilpacks though


----------



## 05GTIMarine (Nov 11, 2008)

Cryser said:


> I guess seal wasn't the correct word to use, I understand I can run the coils just fine and safely without the spacers. I meant seal up the exposed portion of the coilpack cavity i guess would be the correct word. I was more just looking for an answer about if the money i sent out was going to be returned until the AWD spacers were made if they are made or if INA would be sending me a set of the round ones.


They won't seal the whole cavity. U need square spacer for proper figment. I think one of the guys on here have a set of 034 plates they had in a drawer that are square, and redrilled the hole to he coilpack diameter


----------



## BensBlackGTI (Feb 12, 2001)

Heres one more for AWD:thumbup:


----------



## Caged_Bora_R1.8T (Oct 2, 2006)

Put me in for AWD Issam


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

screwball said:


> AWP VC - what do I need to make these work with MK6 coils?


V1.1's or V1.2's. Technically I should have done all with V1.3's but next time.


liloldbie said:


> Will these work on an AMU audi TT valve cover?


Yes they will.


black lavender said:


> Why ECS? We'll be paying $50 shipping


Ill talk with them on Monday but they seem to be the cheapest place for coils so just trying to help the community out. If they can do a fixed shipped price for 4 coils anywhere in the lower 48 that would be great.


Cryser said:


> INA had a quick question I have an AWD valve cover, I have already sent a paypal payment for a set of black anodized ones in, since these current ones won't seal correctly for the AWD where so I go from here? I have 2.0T coils on the way and I guess if they make power when I dyno them I'll just keep them in and find a way to seal the hole until/if the AWD variant of these comes out.


The beatuy of the AEB/AWD/etc valve covers if the fact that the provision for the coil packs is pretty much machined flat. You will have a total seal valve cover using any of the coil pack adapters .(unlike AWP,etc valve covers) 



V1.3's will be an additiional $5.
*
V1.3 : AWD / AEB / AYP / AGU / etc - Bolt down coils*


(4) Cryser - V1.3 *PAID*
(4) herb2k - V1.3 *PAID*
(4) Velocity196 - V1.3 - V1.3 *PAID*
(4) Lasrsktr
(4) BensBlackGTI
(4) Caged_Bora_R1.8T
(4) 
(4) 
(4) 
(4) 
(4) 
(4) 
(4) 


Counter == 24.

If I missed you please post in here. I will update this in the morning with the AWD list with who was from V1.2 and V1.1. If we can fill up V1.3 I can get started right away on machining these.:thumbup:


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

:sly:


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

16plus4v said:


> :sly:


Sorry forgot the illustration:


----------



## Beaviz (Jul 23, 2010)

So in order to use these coilpacks with an AGU i would need the V1.3 adapters. Check!

But I guess that I would also need to convert the loom in order to eliminate the external igniter? Or is there a simple solution to this?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

Beaviz said:


> So in order to use these coilpacks with an AGU i would need the V1.3 adapters. Check!
> 
> But I guess that I would also need to convert the loom in order to eliminate the external igniter? Or is there a simple solution to this?


If you have pre ME7.5 then you will need the V1.3's. (well you dont *need* , its just ideal).

There was a really good write up on Audizine if you want to follow the thread:
http://www.audizine.com/forum/showthread.php/373387-Performed-ICM-Delete!-Success


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

List updated to reflect below:
*V1.1 LIST:*


(4) 05GTIMarine - V1.1 *PAID* 
(4) bigblue - V1.1 *PAID* 
 (4) jalcom1 - V1.1 - BLACK ANODIZED *PAID* 
 (4) TurboJOSH - V1.1 *PAID* 
 (4) EHOLT - V1.1 - BLACK ANODIZED *PAID*
 (4) formerly silveratljetta - V1.1


V1.1 Counter == 24/8

*V1.2 LIST: REGULAR*


(4) 613B6 - V1.2 *PAID*
(4) Antoinebourdeau - V1.2 *PAID*
 (4) gmx - V1.2 - *PAID*
 (4) dknl - V1.2 - *PAID*
 (4) Gulfstream - V1.2 - *PAID*
 (4) EBG 18T - V1.2 - *PAID*
 (4) vhstejskal - V1.2 - *PAID*
 (4) cosbian - V1.2 - *PAID*
 (4) dan5171 - V1.2 - *PAID*
 (4) n7plus1 - V1.2 - *PAID*
 (4) heywier427 - V1.2 - *PAID*
 (4) Shayneduboulay - V1.2 - *PAID*
 (4) WRC - V1.2 - *PAID*
 (4) TooLFan46n2 - V1.2
 (4) RabbitGTDguy - V1.2
 (4) Audi Skate Snow - V1.2
 (4) SEATONE - V1.2
 (4) diagnosticator - V1.2
 (4) Duchenbagen - V1.2

*V1.2 LIST: BLACK ANODIZED*


 (4) MmmBoost - V1.2 - BLACK ANODIZED *PAID*
 (4) A4Maine-iac - V1.2 - BLACK ANODIZED *PAID*
 (4) checkdalevel - V1.2 - BLACK ANODIZED *PAID*
 (4) Wet0willy01 - V1.2 - BLACK ANODIZED *PAID*
 (4) kneel - V1.2 - BLACK ANODIZED *PAID*
 (4) Robdon - V1.2 - BLACK ANODIZED *PAID*
 (4) EErie B6 - V1.2 - BLACK ANODIZED *PAID*
 (4) vinny.dtw - V1.2 *PAID*
 (4) Jinxed - V1.2 - BLACK ANODIZED *PAID*
 (4) mnkyA4 - V1.2 - BLACK ANODIZED *PAID*
 (4) CyberPMG - V1.2 - BLACK ANODIZED *PAID*
 (4) nofearhawk - V1.2 - BLACK ANODIZED *PAID*
 (4) walky_talky20 - V1.2 - BLACK ANODIZED *PAID*
 (4) walky_talky20 - V1.2 - BLACK ANODIZED *PAID*
 (4) L.C.R. - V1.2 - BLACK ANODIZED *PAID*
 (4) mrbacardi35 - V1.2 - BLACK ANODIZED *PAID*
 (4) cerwin69 - V1.2 - BLACK ANODIZED *PAID*
 (4) AmIdYfReAk - V1.2 - BLACK ANODIZED *PAID*
 (4) Jflow23 - V1.2 - BLACK ANODIZED *PAID*
 (4) audi_nightrider - V1.2
 (4) 4RingsUSP - V1.2


V1.2 Counter == 160/84

V1.3's will be an additiional $5.
*V1.3 : AWD / AEB / AYP / AGU / etc - Bolt down coils*


(4) Cryser - V1.3 - BLACK ANODIZED *PAID*
(4) herb2k - V1.3 *PAID*
(4) Velocity196 - V1.3 - BLACK ANODIZED *PAID*
(4) Lasrsktr
(4) BensBlackGTI
(4) Caged_Bora_R1.8T
(4) 
(4) 
(4) 
(4) 
(4) 
(4) 
(4) 


Counter == 24.


----------



## 05GTIMarine (Nov 11, 2008)

congrats INA on another successful item. looks like yoru going ot be swimming in plates very shortly.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

05GTIMarine said:


> congrats INA on another successful item. looks like yoru going ot be swimming in plates very shortly.


Thanks buddy
lots of local peeps are going to be happy:thumbup:


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

Need to close up V1.3 by Wednesday latest


----------



## TurboJOSH (Mar 30, 2009)

Just got mine , thank you !


----------



## jbrehm (May 16, 2006)

Payment sent for V1.3 :thumbup:


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

INA said:


> Need to close up V1.3 by Wednesday latest


Come on AEB, AWW, AWD guys


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Feb 16, 2010)

AGN dont give a rats....


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

velocity196 said:


> Come on AEB, AWW, AWD guys


:thumbup:
we will have enough spares for V1.3 anyway.


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

ina said:


> :thumbup:
> We will have enough spares for v1.3 anyway.


 sweeeeeeet!


----------



## checkdalevel (Apr 29, 2005)

when do the anodized 1.2s start shipping? 

do you ship from the states? any chance you can ship USPS just because its faster then UPS these days.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

how about for my audi tt 225 with an AMU engine? 
which package do i order???


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2009)

Damn Ballin out of control Buddy


----------



## jbrehm (May 16, 2006)

speed51133! said:


> how about for my audi tt 225 with an AMU engine?
> which package do i order???


 V1.3 - we're lucky because with the machined surface on our valve covers, we'll get a good seal with the 1.3s :thumbup:


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

checkdalevel said:


> when do the anodized 1.2s start shipping?
> 
> do you ship from the states? any chance you can ship USPS just because its faster then UPS these days.


 We ship DHL , most accurate and fastest courier in the world. 
:thumbdown: UPS... 


speed51133! said:


> how about for my audi tt 225 with an AMU engine?
> which package do i order???


 None! WHere my letters at!? 
Mike take a picture of your valve cover for me. 


[email protected] said:


> Damn Ballin out of control Buddy


 Not as balling as you!


----------



## jbrehm (May 16, 2006)

Say what? They won't fit the AMU/BEA valve covers? I thought that's what the V1.3s were for - all the bolt-down VCs


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

jbrehm said:


> Say what? They won't fit the AMU/BEA valve covers? I thought that's what the V1.3s were for - all the bolt-down VCs


 Yes that is what the V1.3's are for but I want to be sure thats what Mike has (inside joke)


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

Anodized V1.1's and V1.2's start shipping tomorrow. 
Thank You so much everyone for the orders.:thumbup:


----------



## MKllllvr28 (Sep 15, 2005)

your welcome :laugh:


----------



## artur vel 2 hoot (Nov 25, 2006)

Sent payment last night for V1.3 - BLACK ANODIZED :thumbup:


----------



## checkdalevel (Apr 29, 2005)

INA said:


> Anodized V1.1's and V1.2's start shipping tomorrow.
> Thank You so much everyone for the orders.:thumbup:


 niiiiiice..... can you send tracking info once that becomes available?


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

checkdalevel said:


> niiiiiice..... can you send tracking info once that becomes available?


 Of course. We have over 40 packages to go out today so doing our best to get all of those out before DHL comes @ 4.00 
Will be sending over tracking #'s automatically via DHL to the addresses the payments came from.:thumbup:


----------



## PaoLe (May 27, 2010)

Learning


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

PaoLe said:


> Learning


 :thumbup:


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

checkdalevel said:


> niiiiiice..... can you send tracking info once that becomes available?


 Todd, 
check your email shortly


----------



## herb2k (Jul 29, 2007)

When will the v1.3's ship?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

herb2k said:


> When will the v1.3's ship?


 Middle / End of next week.:thumbup: 

120 pieces out the door today. Thanks again for the support everyone:thumbup::beer:


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

To date 520 pieces have left the CNC's and into boxes out to customers. 
Thanks for the support everyone:thumbup:


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

:thumbup:


----------



## 05GTIMarine (Nov 11, 2008)

thats approx 138 sets right  lots of blinging alu :thumbup::thumbup: hopefully bigblue and my sets come in by the end of the week so i can do a writeup on them.


----------



## checkdalevel (Apr 29, 2005)

I received my 1.2 in black today.

The whole in the middle isnt wide enough and couldn't get the mk6 coils to seat properly.

I cut some of the rubber ribs around the coil packs and was finally able to get them to sit flush.

they look pretty good. i will snap a picture when i get home.


----------



## Gulfstream (Jul 28, 2010)

I got mine today. Got the black ones, not the ones I ordered but still nice. At least they are the correct version. :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

checkdalevel said:


> I received my 1.2 in black today.
> 
> The whole in the middle isnt wide enough and couldn't get the mk6 coils to seat properly.
> 
> ...


If you could please take some pictures and send us an email.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

Gulfstream said:


> I got mine today. Got the black ones, not the ones I ordered but still nice. At least they are the correct version. :laugh:


Please send us an email.


----------



## Gulfstream (Jul 28, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Please send us an email.


Its not life or death to me. Ill keep them if you are ok with that.


----------



## mescaline (Jul 15, 2005)

yea 05GTIMarine should get a set for free....with coilpacks included


----------



## 05GTIMarine (Nov 11, 2008)

mescaline said:


> yea 05GTIMarine should get a set for free....with coilpacks included


i dont need coilpacks and my plates are on there way i hope just would like to know the tracking number


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

05GTIMarine said:


> be glad you recieved yours man. i was the first one on the list and have not even recieved mine or my buddies.


Edward,
I posted a message to Joshua this morning. Send me an email right now if you can:thumbup:


checkdalevel said:


> I received my 1.2 in black today.
> 
> The whole in the middle isnt wide enough and couldn't get the mk6 coils to seat properly.
> 
> ...


Can you take some images for me please? These are 06H MKVI TSI coils :









Supply the part # of your coil if you can allthough they should all be the same diameter.


----------



## AmIdYfReAk (Nov 8, 2006)

05GTIMarine said:


> just would like to know the tracking number


:thumbup::thumbup:

Guy in sweden getting his before some one that is within 5 hours drive from INA is a little crazy


----------



## RobSonic (Sep 26, 2008)

checkdalevel said:


> I received my 1.2 in black today.
> 
> The whole in the middle isnt wide enough and couldn't get the mk6 coils to seat properly.
> 
> ...


I fitted mine today too and found it very difficult to get the coilpacks in as well, VERY tight fit.


----------



## herb2k (Jul 29, 2007)

So have the v1.3's shipped yet?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

herb2k said:


> So have the v1.3's shipped yet?


V1.3's wont start shipping until they return from anodizing.


AmIdYfReAk said:


> :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> Guy in sweden getting his before some one that is within 5 hours drive from INA is a little crazy


In all fairness his was shipped DHL express:laugh:



RobSonic said:


> I fitted mine today too and found it very difficult to get the coilpacks in as well, VERY tight fit.


Rob,
Are you satisfied with the fitment or would you like to return it? What is the part # of the coils you have? 07K or 06H?
The 06E's and 06H units we have trial fitted here and they were pretty much spot on.We didnt want them to be too loose of fitment. So far everyone has been satisfied with the components so if you wish what I can do is on the next batch open up the coil pack bore by a couple thou in order to remove that "super tight" fitment.


----------



## 05GTIMarine (Nov 11, 2008)

AmIdYfReAk said:


> :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> Guy in sweden getting his before some one that is within 5 hours drive from INA is a little crazy


the guy in sweden had his shipped next day. i dont feel like paying 100 bucks shipping. i can wait. 

shipping has nothing to do with INA as they only hand it to the courier. after that its all up to the fat asses that drive the trucks. i knew ppl that transported boxes, hell i used to work in the shipping department at a very large curtain company and lemme tell you this. truck drivers only get paid so much to drive so slow. anywho hopefully itll be here tonight or tomorow. im not too worried as both bigblue and my cars are down for the count atm. i still will do an unveiling and install photo shoot.


as for the fitment it is meant to be super tight tolerances so that they do not move.

INSTALL INSTRUCTIONS: ( what i will be doing when i get mine)

thoroughly inspect plates and all hardware for damage. 

PRE Installation ( im anal about everything being clean)
1. ensure that you have the proper gapped plugs
2 clean the chambers in which the coil packs sit. a rag with some cleaner should do the trick.
3. test fit plate to ensure that all hardware and holes line up
4. remove plate and clean that as well.

Installation:

1. take a small dab of diluted dish soap and very gingerly aply a thin coat to the rubber on the coilpack 
2a. install the plate on the coilpack. (this will make it easier to install as you wont have to mess with the alignment of the bottom to the spark plug)
2b. visually check to ensure that the plate is going the right direction.
3. slide coil pack with plate assy now attached into place. ( you might have to work it a little as the fitment of the coil pack rubber on the spark plug is really snug)
4. coat fasteners with a very small amount of never sieze. ( it should be applied as a small dot. on only a couple of the first threads, it will be plenty to coat as bolt is screwed down.
5. install fasteners until snug. after both are snug tighten them down evenly. 

WARNING: If you dont pay attention you may strip the hole to the valvecover as the hardware is steel and the cover is aluminum.

6. rinse wash repeat for the last three plates.
7. hook up your harness to the coilpacks
8. ensure all tools are out of your engine bay i.e rain tray, valve cover and other various makeshift tool holders.
9. you can now start your car and enjoy your new coilpacks.




*ALERT*:

If you already have a set of the spacers. please do a install write up and include pictures.


----------



## AmIdYfReAk (Nov 8, 2006)

INA said:


> In all fairness his was shipped DHL express:laugh:


I figured as such, That or the local DHL driver hates me, a lot. 

And i don't even know the guy!

Though, seriously, Is there any tracking numbers? 



05GTIMarine said:


> the guy in sweden had his shipped next day. i dont feel like paying 100 bucks shipping. i can wait.
> 
> shipping has nothing to do with INA as they only hand it to the courier. after that its all up to the fat asses that drive the trucks. i knew ppl that transported boxes, hell i used to work in the shipping department at a very large curtain company and lemme tell you this. truck drivers only get paid so much to drive so slow. anywho hopefully itll be here tonight or tomorow. im not too worried as both bigblue and my cars are down for the count atm. i still will do an unveiling and install photo shoot.


I wasn't trying to open up a can of worms, I was just playing around. 

I didn't know talking about shipping would cause such a personal vendetta for delivery drivers.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

AmIdYfReAk said:


> I figured as such, That or the local DHL driver hates me, a lot.
> 
> And i don't even know the guy!
> 
> Though, seriously, Is there any tracking numbers?


Branden 
check your email.
You should be getting a set tomorrow morning according to the tracking #. Ill attach it to the invoice and send it over:thumbup:


----------



## AmIdYfReAk (Nov 8, 2006)

Awesome, Thanks!


----------



## 05GTIMarine (Nov 11, 2008)

AmIdYfReAk said:


> I figured as such, That or the local DHL driver hates me, a lot.
> 
> And i don't even know the guy!
> 
> ...


your fine man lol. josh and i have had bad experiences with lazy deliverymen. they are so lazy they refused to walk upstairs and knock on our apartment door. so they then bring said package back and say it needed to be signed. so the part josh needed next day he got 4 days later.


----------



## checkdalevel (Apr 29, 2005)

miiiiine:beer:


----------



## TurboJOSH (Mar 30, 2009)

RobSonic said:


> I fitted mine today too and found it very difficult to get the coilpacks in as well, VERY tight fit.


Why would you not want it to be a tight fit???? I didn't even need to use my ECS holders


----------



## TurboJOSH (Mar 30, 2009)

erevlydeux said:


> There is a difference between a snug fit and "very hard to fit".


Mine was very snug. A few of us locally got these and just laughed over the comments some people make.


----------



## AmIdYfReAk (Nov 8, 2006)

if you think its tight, Spray some glass cleaner on it, it will slide in, and the cleaner will evap giving you an awesome seal.


----------



## 05GTIMarine (Nov 11, 2008)

erevlydeux said:


> Laughed at the comments they're making? One dude had to literally trim his coils. The fit is obviously very snug for some people... I don't think they're lying or anything.
> 
> What I personally laughed at is how many comments have been silently deleted that mentioned any fitment issues. I guess it's no surprise given that the product is at it's 3rd revision without even having been around for more than 2 weeks.... but people seem to be doing OK with them and like them so more power to 'em. :thumbup:


dude seriously your so full of fail. GTFO of this thread if you do not plan on buying these your product bashing comments mean nothing when you have never even had the product in your hand. you are not the peoples voice and we dont give a rats ass what you think. go make some sand castles and nit pick the degree of engineering it took to make them. 

Anyways to get back on track. mine should be in tomorrow. i will do a full writeup on how they fit with pictures included. so far i have only seen 3-4 pics of them. hopefully we will see more.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

erevlydeux said:


> What I personally laughed at is how many comments have been silently deleted that mentioned any fitment issues. I guess it's no surprise given that the product is at it's 3rd revision without even having been around for more than 2 weeks.... but people seem to be doing OK with them and like them so more power to 'em. :thumbup:



The comments are still there:


checkdalevel said:


> The whole in the middle isnt wide enough and couldn't get the mk6 coils to seat properly.
> I cut some of the rubber ribs around the coil packs and was finally able to get them to sit flush.





RobSonic said:


> I fitted mine today too and found it very difficult to get the coilpacks in as well, VERY tight fit.


The product is not on its 3RD revision. Where did you see anyone from INA post that? We have spoken via private message before and you blamed your comments on having a bad day. What is the excuse today? We made 3 VERSIONS not 3 REVISIONS in other words plates were made to cater to EVERYONES needs. That speaks volumes in itself....I have personally installed probably 15 kits locally alone. It is not like people are installing the coils and finding out "oh **** it dont fit" . All they are saying is that it is tight which it is supposed to be! *The inner diameter of coil pack bore is the EXACT same ID as that of a 2.0 FSI T valve cover*. :screwy:
With the V1.2's you want a somewhat weather tight seal and not have your coil packs pop out (which is what people want). 
Please if you or anyone else have nothing positive to say then simply do not say it.
Thanks


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Feb 16, 2010)

these MK6 coils are a bitch to get into an AGN cover as well....

but; if it dont fit, use spit.

they do go in... mine went in with a twist and some lube.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

erevlydeux said:


> I saw two comments today that have now vanished regarding fitment and people making comments about it. I find it a little  that you're willing to vehemently defend in any and every thread regarding your product(s) or service but aren't open to letting people leave their comments... they weren't really offensive and if you couldn't handle what they said I don't see how you've been in business so long.


Unless my eyes are playing tricks on me , any comment that was made is still visible:laugh:


erevlydeux said:


> The "version 3" adapter basically looks like a 2nd revision... so... sorry, 2nd revision, not 3rd. Your "3rd design" now has all these mad nice edge fillets and what not and your first two do not really look anything like 'em.


All of our parts have fillets on them and are deburred / tumbled before they go for anodizing. This is standard practice for machined parts. I said this 4 times allready to you (and this is the 5th). The screen shot I put up in the coil pack thread was for *ILLUSTRATION* purposes .Nothing more and nothing less , however, in the future I will make sure any screen shot I put up meets your standards.

The problem with V1.1 and V1.2 is that they wont work on AEB/AJL/ADR/AYP/etc valve covers without leaving a wide open gap. We were asked if we could make a specific square one (modifying an old AEB design I did years ago) and we did hence a different VERSION not a Revision....
Not sure what part of this you do not comprehend. We have 3 Versions that cater to every possible combination you can imagine which is what the community wants.

You want 2.0T Coils & you want to run ECS coil pack holders - we got that
You want 2.0T Coils & you want it to be flush with your valve cover - we got that
You want 2.0T Coils but you have an AEB engine with a 3-PIN Coil pack and you want to convert to a 4-PIN coil pack - we got that ....

That gives 3 options to anyone looking to run 2.0T Coil Packs.I fail to see where we have gone wrong here so please show me.:thumbup:


----------



## RobSonic (Sep 26, 2008)

When I said difficult to fit I meant I had to climb up onto the slam panel and put my entire bodyweight onto the coil pack to get it to go in and stay down (WITH using a little lubricant on the rubber). Standing beside or in front of the engine bay trying to push them down didn't work. As said there is a big difference between a snug fit and almost impossible to fit.

Even now the coilpack on No.3 sits slightly higher than the rest and won't go down any further.


----------



## Gulfstream (Jul 28, 2010)

RobSonic said:


> When I said difficult to fit I meant I had to climb up onto the slam panel and put my entire bodyweight onto the coil pack to get it to go in and stay down (WITH using a little lubricant on the rubber). Standing beside or in front of the engine bay trying to push them down didn't work. As said there is a big difference between a snug fit and almost impossible to fit.
> 
> Even now the coilpack on No.3 sits slightly higher than the rest and won't go down any further.


what partnumber coilpack did you get?


----------



## 05GTIMarine (Nov 11, 2008)

RobSonic said:


> When I said difficult to fit I meant I had to climb up onto the slam panel and put my entire bodyweight onto the coil pack to get it to go in and stay down (WITH using a little lubricant on the rubber). Standing beside or in front of the engine bay trying to push them down didn't work. As said there is a big difference between a snug fit and almost impossible to fit.
> 
> Even now the coilpack on No.3 sits slightly higher than the rest and won't go down any further.


Did u try installing the plate to the coilpack first???? They are pretty difficult to install without the plates onto the plug so that is probably your issue. Not the plates themselves. Did u try my instructions above? These are a new product and if your having issues installing one of us can help u out. I hope you didn't bend the metal heatshield on the coilspack.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

RobSonic said:


> When I said difficult to fit I meant I had to climb up onto the slam panel and put my entire bodyweight onto the coil pack to get it to go in and stay down (WITH using a little lubricant on the rubber). Standing beside or in front of the engine bay trying to push them down didn't work. As said there is a big difference between a snug fit and almost impossible to fit.
> 
> Even now the coilpack on No.3 sits slightly higher than the rest and won't go down any further.


Rob can you give me the part # of the coil pack you are using?


----------



## RobSonic (Sep 26, 2008)

07K 905 715 F coil packs. Seems easier to fit the coil into the adapter first then fit the whole thing into the aperture. Still a very tight fit but does make it easier to install.


----------



## 05GTIMarine (Nov 11, 2008)

RobSonic said:


> 07K 905 715 F coil packs. Seems easier to fit the coil into the adapter first then fit the whole thing into the aperture. Still a very tight fit but does make it easier to install.


 Thanks for the install tip.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

RobSonic said:


> 07K 905 715 F coil packs. Seems easier to fit the coil into the adapter first then fit the whole thing into the aperture. Still a very tight fit but does make it easier to install.


...wierd. I will order up that specific revision and install them on the engine below and see how hard it is. Again incase anyone missed it , the ID of the adapter is the EXACT same ID as that of a 2.0T Valve cover.


----------



## RobSonic (Sep 26, 2008)

05GTIMarine said:


> Thanks for the install tip.


Thanks for the sarcasm. I was agreeing with your install method. :screwy:

One question - why do the spark plugs go white with the gap set to 0.040"?


----------



## 05GTIMarine (Nov 11, 2008)

No sarcasm intended. It was a genuine thanks


----------



## RobSonic (Sep 26, 2008)

OK sorry, thought you were having a go as this is the method you'd mentioned! :beer:


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

RobSonic said:


> OK sorry, thought you were having a go as this is the method you'd mentioned! :beer:


Coil packs came in this afternoon. Will give them a go tonight or tomorrow morning but so far i tried them in 1 unit here and it fits fine (as in snug) but I wouldn't say I had to force it in?
Got a caliper handy?


----------



## RobSonic (Sep 26, 2008)

I don't have calipers no.


----------



## Cryser (Sep 9, 2009)

RobSonic said:


> Thanks for the sarcasm. I was agreeing with your install method. :screwy:
> 
> One question - why do the spark plugs go white with the gap set to 0.040"?


because it's running too hot, lower the gap, honestly even with the 2.0T coils I don't recommend going over the recommended for years gap off .028 maybe up to a .03 - .032 at most

.040 caused my plugs to go white as well.


----------



## RobSonic (Sep 26, 2008)

Got it. I'm not going to bother running this setup, my car runs great on the Hitachi bolt-downs and 0.028" gapped BKR7E plugs so I'm going leave things alone.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

RobSonic said:


> Got it. I'm not going to bother running this setup, my car runs great on the Hitachi bolt-downs and 0.028" gapped BKR7E plugs so I'm going leave things alone.


Did you open up the gap to 0.040?


----------



## RobSonic (Sep 26, 2008)

Yes, tried them at 0.040".


----------



## BSD (Jul 8, 2008)

Cryser said:


> because it's running too hot, lower the gap, honestly even with the 2.0T coils I don't recommend going over the recommended for years gap off .028 maybe up to a .03 - .032 at most
> 
> .040 caused my plugs to go white as well.


Correct me if I am wrong, but can't you just go another range colder of a plug and keep that gap?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

RobSonic said:


> Yes, tried them at 0.040".


You car will run better @ a 0.040" plug gap than it will @ 0.028" and you are BT now!


----------



## RobSonic (Sep 26, 2008)

In all honesty ... I felt no difference whatsoever! If there was any difference it was tiny, I ran the 2.0T coils at 0.040" for a day, next day I swapped everything out and went back to the Hitachi bolt-downs and plugs at 0.028", felt no difference at all. I feel £180 spent for nothing really if I am being honest.


----------



## Cryser (Sep 9, 2009)

the thing with the 2.0T coils is this

It's been proved by myself and another Vortex user that peak numbers aren't affect by the coils alone, I personally believe a .040 with the 2.0T is a bit larger to run as well because I pulled my plug right after and they were white. I personally am gonna try a .035 gap next time I change plugs and see how they do.

The "gains" from these coils seem to be in offboost situations something even I have felt as well as many others. If anything 2.0T people aren't swapping coils every 2 years like we are so they are a more reliable part by that standard.


----------



## RobSonic (Sep 26, 2008)

Maybe in your country they cost that!!! Over in the UK coilpacks are £100 for four and the adapters are £69 and a set of plugs £10. That's £179 which is USD is $290 ... yes $290!!!

Do we get ripped off ... you bet we do!!!


----------



## Gulfstream (Jul 28, 2010)

not to mention shipping. Tiny box with injector from Sweden to Canada: 248USD... Thats the cheapest DHL and UPS could provide.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Feb 16, 2010)

i send stuff to GB/Europe all the time, helping people out over there....

S2forum guys moreso than anywhere else.

if you need stuff sent over, devalued, etc i can help.

for instance, i sent two boxes of AN fittings and hose. easily $2k worth of parts. cast (in two Int'l Priority Flat Rate boxes) was $58 each. and they each weighed almost 30 pounds!!!! thats all AN fittings!!!!!

i just paid $64 for the four coilpacks. thats USD.

LMK if you need some assistance.


----------



## 05GTIMarine (Nov 11, 2008)

plates came in today. 

















:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

will have the write up 

pure sexy time.


----------



## AmIdYfReAk (Nov 8, 2006)

got mine today, looks great in black....

apparently the delivery guy said someone else around me missed his today =D


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

AmIdYfReAk said:


> got mine today, looks great in black....
> 
> apparently the delivery guy said someone else around me missed his today =D


:facepalm: :laugh:


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

tracking on my radar!


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

Niagara_V_Dub said:


> tracking on my radar!


:thumbup:


----------



## 05GTIMarine (Nov 11, 2008)

alright ladies and gents i installed them on bigblue (audizine) or brightgolfs(tex) car. here are the pics and the steps i took. 


install the plate onto the coil pack. ( use a small amount of soapy water) take your time and pay attention to the bottom ring. if you just try to jam it on it will push the rubber up and you will sit there cursing that the hole is too small, as others on here already have.


























once seated full there should be one ring hanging out the bottom. this will seal on the valve cover side.










once it is installed. place the coil into the hole and fasten securely using supplied fasteners.









push them firmly into the hole align the fasteners and tighten them by hand until snug.


























it took us less than 10 minutes to do the install. the plates are super precise and the slid right in once we figured out what everyone who was having issues was doing wrong. great job ina for making my josh and my plates come to reality. hopefully we can work on more stuff. my brains full of iedeas. 

:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## jbrehm (May 16, 2006)

Are the V1.3s shipping yet?


----------



## RobSonic (Sep 26, 2008)

Thanks for the install guide, good info.


----------



## herb2k (Jul 29, 2007)

jbrehm said:


> Are the V1.3s shipping yet?


Ditto - haven't seen any tracking info yet for my v1.3's


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

Edward 
Thank You so much for the write up. Its amazing the childish behaviour still portrayed in this forum...

V1.3's will start shipping this Thursday. :thumbup:


----------



## jbrehm (May 16, 2006)

INA said:


> V1.3's will start shipping this Thursday. :thumbup:


Just don't use Canada Post :facepalm: I'd like to put them in before our country decides to have a mail system again :laugh:


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

jbrehm said:


> Just don't use Canada Post :facepalm: I'd like to put them in before our country decides to have a mail system again :laugh:


....ugh tell me about it :facepalm:
First we have a bus strike causing half the city to WALK everywhere they want to go or cab it (which cost the government more btw) then we have this crap? The people that work for CPS want more than 2.5's what the same person with the same educational skills at Tim Horton's gets. I think this month we will just right off as an embarrassing month and hopefully everything will go back to normal. As bad as the US economy is , I give credit where it is due. You will NEVER see a nation wide public service strike.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2009)

Issam come to AMERICA already !


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Issam come to AMERICA already !


I am in America...
oh you mean US?


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

INA said:


> I am in America...
> oh you mean US?


I am in America too, technically. But not the US of A :laugh:


----------



## denimboy (Jul 7, 2009)

AmIdYfReAk said:


> got mine today, looks great in black....
> 
> apparently the delivery guy said someone else around me missed his today =D


Can you post a picture of these?


----------



## AmIdYfReAk (Nov 8, 2006)

denimboy said:


> Can you post a picture of these?


An issue with that, i dont have the FSI/TSI coils, So right now the Mk4 coils are slightly pushed in....

Beyond that, if you'd like a picture of them empty, that much i can do.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

denimboy said:


> Can you post a picture of these?





MmmBoost said:


> INSTALLED GOODNESS!


Images courtesy of Chris Paltzat:thumbup:


----------



## jeffcoan (Jun 24, 2009)

INA said:


> Edward
> Thank You so much for the write up. Its amazing the childish behaviour still portrayed in this forum...
> 
> V1.3's will start shipping this Thursday. :thumbup:


Have these shipped yet?

Thanks.


----------



## denimboy (Jul 7, 2009)

Thanks for the pictures!
:thumbup:


----------



## herb2k (Jul 29, 2007)

Any update on the v1.3's shipping?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

herb2k said:


> Any update on the v1.3's shipping?


We started shipping V1.3's on Friday so if you did not receive an invoice & tracking # as yet then you will shortly. These adapters have simply consumed everyone here :laugh:


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

:thumbup:


----------



## Cryser (Sep 9, 2009)

have teh v1.3 shipped out yet haven't heard or seen anything on paypal or e-mail about them yet


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

INA said:


> We started shipping V1.3's on Friday so if you did not receive an invoice & tracking # as yet then you will shortly. These adapters have simply consumed everyone here :laugh:


^^^


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

Cryser said:


> have teh v1.3 shipped out yet haven't heard or seen anything on paypal or e-mail about them yet


Can you send me a PM with your email? I am pretty sure all the V1.3's that were ordered were sent out and the tracking #'s sent to the respective paypal addresses.


----------



## Cryser (Sep 9, 2009)

They arrived today Issam, everything looks good I'll be putting them on after the engine cools down =P


----------



## jeffcoan (Jun 24, 2009)

Got mine today and installed them!


----------



## bootymac (Apr 19, 2005)

jeffcoan said:


> Got mine today and installed them!


How does your AWD feel with the Mk5 coils?


----------



## denimboy (Jul 7, 2009)

Sorry for my ignorance but why are yours squared shape? v1.1 ?


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

denimboy said:


> Sorry for my ignorance but why are yours squared shape? v1.1 ?


My guess would be so they function on an aeb valve cover as well


----------



## Cryser (Sep 9, 2009)

square shaped were v1.3 for awd and aeb valve covers =)


----------



## jeffcoan (Jun 24, 2009)

Cryser said:


> square shaped were v1.3 for awd and aeb valve covers =)



Yup.
My AWD is screaming!

I've got the pos 4speed with the following mods:
SRI
Silicone TIP
Eurospec DV
All SAI and N249 systems have been resistored and removed.
MBC (running about 18psi) (MAP sesnor is clamped to 11ish psi)
Eurojet intercooler piping to the stock smic
2.0t coils with bkr7e gapped at .040"
eBay catless downpipe
Running from the DP to the stock resonator with the muffler cut out.

She is pretty quick


----------



## bootymac (Apr 19, 2005)

That's great, but what improvements did you notice with the Mk5 coils? I'm curious about their benefits specific to the AWD 1.8T


----------



## Boosted96GSX (May 29, 2007)

X2 

I've been running these same bolt downs for a very long time. No issues yet but if they do I want to have something on hand...


----------



## TurboJOSH (Mar 30, 2009)

bootymac said:


> That's great, but what improvements did you notice with the Mk5 coils? I'm curious about their benefits specific to the AWD 1.8T


Curious about this as well!


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

Cryser said:


> They arrived today Issam, everything looks good I'll be putting them on after the engine cools down =P


Sweet. Now its automated that a tracking # is sent to the address the payment came from but glad you got em.
So far on the AWD customers have been noting that they are able to again run a larger spark and still maintain pretty decent drive ability.
I have been asking some inside people over @ BERU if they could give me the technical specs on the coils but they seem reluctant to do this. I am sure with enough annoyance some data will be given.


----------



## herb2k (Jul 29, 2007)

bootymac said:


> That's great, but what improvements did you notice
> with the Mk5 coils? I'm curious about their benefits specific to the AWD 1.8T


Still waiting for my adapters, but I'm running them, AWD motor with BKR7E's at 0.040" gap APR93 program. Power feels a lot smoother and the car is more willing to rev past 3k.

Originally had Hitachi bolt-downs (2 were under a year old) at 0.028" gap, my plugs were black and the car didn't pull too much. With the MK6 coils at 0.040" (same plugs, just changed the gap) they were clean and the low end feels much better.


----------



## bootymac (Apr 19, 2005)

herb2k said:


> Still waiting for my adapters, but I'm running them, AWD motor with BKR7E's at 0.040" gap APR93 program. Power feels a lot smoother and the car is more willing to rev past 3k.
> 
> Originally had Hitachi bolt-downs (2 were under a year old) at 0.028" gap, my plugs were black and the car didn't pull too much. With the MK6 coils at 0.040" (same plugs, just changed the gap) they were clean and the low end feels much better.


Awesome, I'm sold on the Mk5/6 coils now. Did you buy them locally?


----------



## herb2k (Jul 29, 2007)

bootymac said:


> Awesome, I'm sold on the Mk5/6 coils now. Did you buy them locally?


Yeah, I think they were about $29 each from Cowell VW. Online is like $20 + shipping so it works out about the same.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

herb2k said:


> Yeah, I think they were about $29 each from Cowell VW. Online is like $20 + shipping so it works out about the same.


$29 + SHipping + Tax + Beer Tax + Harper Tax + Tax Tax...


----------



## herb2k (Jul 29, 2007)

Shipment came in Friday!

Same experience as some others have noted - I needed to lubricate the rubber seals on my MK6 coils to have them slide in without difficulty.


----------



## 05GTIMarine (Nov 11, 2008)

herb2k said:


> Shipment came in Friday!
> 
> Same experience as some others have noted - I needed to lubricate the rubber seals on my MK6 coils to have them slide in without difficulty.


look back to my install post. put the adapters on first. then install them


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

herb2k said:


> Shipment came in Friday!
> 
> Same experience as some others have noted - I needed to lubricate the rubber seals on my MK6 coils to have them slide in without difficulty.


 Looking good. Here is a post I made on Audizine to reflect the above so that most understand why. 



[email protected] said:


> Correct.
> I have seen some comments on other forums and short of telling arm chair engineer's where to put it , I simply have to bow my head , smile and continue doing what we are doing.
> 
> *You do NOT want the coil packs to be loose. You DO what a snug/tight fit. If you didnt want a snug/tight fit then why run an adapter at all? *
> The ID of the CP adapter > The MINIMUM diameter of any 1.8T/2.0T coil on the market whether 06E,06F or 06H. You guys have to remember the original ID is that of an FSI valve cover. I measured the 07K and 06H coils and they were dimensionally identical except they were different part numbers. I will increase the bore diameter by 0.5mm (a strand of hair) but I do not think it will make a difference.


 :thumbup:


----------



## herb2k (Jul 29, 2007)

I have no complaints at all with the snug fit, once I put a drop of gasket conditioner on the rubber seals, they slid right in with a satisfying "click".


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

herb2k said:


> I have no complaints at all with the snug fit, once I put a drop of gasket conditioner on the rubber seals, they slid right in with a satisfying "click".


 Sweet!:thumbup: 

Like I copied over from the Audizine post , I have read some comments on here and all I can do is smile.We have made over 1500 pieces of these things now...totally insane.


----------



## 05GTIMarine (Nov 11, 2008)

i totally forgot to post my pics up. so here they are. 

im still going to remove, polish, reinstall them shortly.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

Looking good Eduardo!:thumbup:


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

We will have V1.3's on hand at waterfest on Saturday & Sunday! Drop on by and say Hi and collect some!:thumbup:


----------



## denimboy (Jul 7, 2009)

PM'd


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

..


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

neat product. ill have to look into this more. may be something to add into my new motor build. :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

Hello Everyone! 
Issam is on his honeymoon and will be back shortly. All orders placed will be processed upon his return. If you're checking the status of an already placed order, please send us an email at [email protected] and he will get back to you as soon as he can. If anyone has any product inquiries or tech questions, as always feel free to pm me.

Thanks
Isaac


----------



## taotao (Dec 29, 2009)

*Hi*

Hi all,

I have Seat ibiza 1.8T BJX engine code, I read all over this thread, and I could not understand what the big advantage with this adapters.

There is any proven explanation or more thorough explanation ?

Thanks.


----------



## MK1 Rabbit GTI (Jan 13, 2006)

do you still have the into price of *$*65 USD + Shipping? or is that price long gone


----------



## desertdubs_C (Sep 20, 2009)

Just got done reading the whole thread and looks like this just got added to my list of parts for my upcoming build. Starting the middle of next month and over the next few months: INA, CTS, and Int Engineering parts for a rather sweet build. :thumbup::thumbup: Can't wait!


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

MK1 Rabbit GTI said:


> do you still have the into price of *$*65 USD + Shipping? or is that price long gone


Sorry the intro price was over after 1000 pieces were made. Send over a PM with details and maybe we can help.
:thumbup:


taotao said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have Seat ibiza 1.8T BJX engine code, I read all over this thread, and I could not understand what the big advantage with this adapters.
> 
> ...


The advantage is not so much the adapters but the coils they are designed for. The 2.0 T FSI coils allows you to run a larger plug gap which in short improves engine idle and response in a high hp output situation.
:thumbup:


----------



## taotao (Dec 29, 2009)

*ok*

Thanks for the answer, do you have a black version that support ECS Coil Pack Hold Down Kit ?
If you do how can i buy one (-:

Thanks.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

taotao said:


> Thanks for the answer, do you have a black version that support ECS Coil Pack Hold Down Kit ?
> If you do how can i buy one (-:
> 
> Thanks.


Apologies for the late response. Email is always best for the quickest response as we dont always get a chance to check out vortex.
Yes we now have plenty of stock of whatever version you want.
V1.1 , V1.2 or V1.3 in black or clear anodized.
Send over an email to [email protected]

Also for those now reading , we are offering coil pack replacement harnesses as well as coils for those who are interested in a package deal.:thumbup:


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

You're back Sam! I was getting worried, as I haven't seen you around here in a minute


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

dubinsincuwereindiapers said:


> You're back Sam! I was getting worried, as I haven't seen you around here in a minute


Yup still alive!
See some things here still do not change.... 

Hopefully the 1.8T will soon be in its last life cycle where it will end up in the hands of hardcore enthusiast who want to just modify a "cheap" VW engine similar to where the eclipse/talon guys now are.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

Good news for everyone looking to get these now. We are now offering next day DHL express shipping on any of our versions for the same price. Our sales rep has taken notice of the multiple same sized box traveling the world and has put us in a position to help you.

...so $89 USD and you have them the next day:thumbup:


----------



## MK1 Rabbit GTI (Jan 13, 2006)

got mine today! thanks INA :wave:


----------



## Tim Dog (Sep 20, 2004)

weenerdog3443 said:


> now how do these compare to the hatachi e bolt down style coilpacks


X2!


----------



## herb2k (Jul 29, 2007)

Tim Dog said:


> X2!


Check my replies on Page 6. I like them a lot more than the E's


----------



## bakana (Sep 18, 2005)

Anyone running these have the 034 Motorsport coil cover on? Wondering if the cover will still fit with the taller MK5/6 coils. Also wont V1.3 work on any valve cover? I have bolts downs now on my AWP which fit in the AEB cover off my spare head. I think I like the square shape over the circle but not sure yet  Not really gonna matter if I put the cover on anyway though huh lol. Why did have to buy another car with a 1.8t?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

bakana said:


> Anyone running these have the 034 Motorsport coil cover on? Wondering if the cover will still fit with the taller MK5/6 coils. Also wont V1.3 work on any valve cover? I have bolts downs now on my AWP which fit in the AEB cover off my spare head. I think I like the square shape over the circle but not sure yet  Not really gonna matter if I put the cover on anyway though huh lol. Why did have to buy another car with a 1.8t?




The cover will fit if you use (3) 10mm spacers. 
V1.3's technically will work on any valve cover yes.
Because the 1.8T can never lose


----------



## bakana (Sep 18, 2005)

INA said:


> The cover will fit if you use (3) 10mm spacers.
> V1.3's technically will work on any valve cover yes.
> *
> [*]Because the 1.8T can never lose*


Yes it can when in stock form like the new one  Ill be in touch when I get ready to do the tune up. Probably gonna need another timing belt kit too


----------



## RobSonic (Sep 26, 2008)

Had better success with the V1.3 adapters and the red FSi coilpacks, with the plug gap set to 0.035.










They fitted far easier with zero issues than the other set I tried before. Smooth idle and smooth power right to the redline.

Big thanks to INA for sending me the V1.3's to the UK. :thumbup:


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

bakana said:


> Yes it can when in stock form like the new one  Ill be in touch when I get ready to do the tune up. Probably gonna need another timing belt kit too


Anytime you are ready 



RobSonic said:


> Had better success with the V1.3 adapters and the red FSi coilpacks, with the plug gap set to 0.035.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good Rob!Thanks for the continued support :thumbup:


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

We will be discontinuing the V1.1's from this point forward. V1.3's and V1.2's only (and soon V1.3's only) 
thanks everyone:thumbup:


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

You should update your 1st post with pictures of all the versions. Much easier than skimming through the thread.


----------



## GTIRACER2.0t (Aug 23, 2000)

groggory said:


> You should update your 1st post with pictures of all the versions. Much easier than skimming through the thread.


 what he said^^^^^^^ 

I have an AWW. Yes i know somewhere in the thread the answer is here but which is the best version for my valve cover? v1.3?


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

GTIRACER2.0t said:


> what he said^^^^^^^
> 
> I have an AWW. Yes i know somewhere in the thread the answer is here but which is the best version for my valve cover? v1.3?


 V 1.2 for aww/awp ( same engine)


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

groggory said:


> You should update your 1st post with pictures of all the versions. Much easier than skimming through the thread.


 Took some photos tonight. Will photoshop them and add them to the first post for all.:thumbup:


----------



## dick tracy (Aug 23, 2011)

I tuned a BAM today with these TFSI coils on it, this really makes a difference. The engine runs much smoother ! 

Bad quality pic :facepalm:


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*UPDATE:*
If you have ordered between Wednesday and This morning , we are sorry but your order will not ship out until 2 weeks from today. We had an order of 60 kits that pretty much cleaned out our shelf stock inventory so back to the "waiting" game. We also now have over 100 coils in stock so let us know if there is anything you need.


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

INA said:


> *UPDATE:*
> If you have ordered between Wednesday and This morning , we are sorry but your order will not ship out until 2 weeks from today. We had an order of 60 kits that pretty much cleaned out our shelf stock inventory so back to the "waiting" game. We also now have over 100 coils in stock so let us know if there is anything you need.


Put me down for a set of 1.3's.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

groggory said:


> Put me down for a set of 1.3's.


Send over an email to [email protected]


----------



## MK1 Rabbit GTI (Jan 13, 2006)




----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

Installed a set of these on my car recently, i was able to open up the gap to 0.035 so far. bkr7e


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

Over 200 Kits in stock ready to ship. Tells your friends....have them tell there friends...have those friends tell shop friends and have those shops come and talk to our friends so we can all be friends. 

3.30 AM....no one up?


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

INA said:


> Over 200 Kits in stock ready to ship. Tells your friends....have them tell there friends...have those friends tell shop friends and have those shops come and talk to our friends so we can all be friends.
> 
> 3.30 AM....no one up?


 :thumbup:


----------



## 05GTIMarine (Nov 11, 2008)

so how many plates have been made overall ????


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

05GTIMarine said:


> so how many plates have been made overall ????


 Lost count :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## SlowCorrado (Dec 11, 2001)

I've seen this question once before, but it's never been answered: 

Will the stock engine cover fit with these adapters/coils installed? AEB engine.


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)




----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

Looking Good Greg :thumbup:


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

Kinda thinking I'm gonna try and whip up my engine bay a little purdier and throw a set of these on the car too.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

SlowCorrado said:


> I've seen this question once before, but it's never been answered:
> 
> Will the stock engine cover fit with these adapters/coils installed? AEB engine.


 Yes they will:thumbup: 

That looks good Greg!:thumbup:


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

UPDATE:
We no longer recommend 06H coils . Go with 06E / 07K / 06F coils peeps:thumbup:


----------



## herb2k (Jul 29, 2007)

INA said:


> UPDATE:
> We no longer recommend 06H coils . Go with 06E / 07K / 06F coils peeps:thumbup:


Pourquoi?


----------



## SlowCorrado (Dec 11, 2001)

SlowCorrado said:


> I've seen this question once before, but it's never been answered:
> 
> Will the stock engine cover fit with these adapters/coils installed? AEB engine.





INA said:


> Yes they will:thumbup:


Got the adapters quickly, thanks! Installed everything, deleted my ICM, did a cleanup of the wiring harnesses, etc.. BUT; the engine cover isn't even close to fitting. Do you (or anyone) have any hints as to how this is possible. I didn't really look it over to see if I could trim some structure out of it, but it's about 1/2" too high now. Heh.

Pic of swap in question:


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

SlowCorrado said:


> Got the adapters quickly, thanks! Installed everything, deleted my ICM, did a cleanup of the wiring harnesses, etc.. BUT; the engine cover isn't even close to fitting. Do you (or anyone) have any hints as to how this is possible. I didn't really look it over to see if I could trim some structure out of it, but it's about 1/2" too high now. Heh.
> 
> Pic of swap in question:


Looks clean especially for an AEB!:thumbup:
Ill get the local guys that WANTED (as in they absolutely had to had to had to) the stock cover on to post up pics as we dont have any images saved here.

I think it is time you got a coil pack cover though :thumbup:


----------



## rains (May 30, 2008)

INA said:


> UPDATE:
> We no longer recommend 06H coils . Go with 06E / 07K / 06F coils peeps:thumbup:


Why is this?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

rains said:


> Why is this?


Some people have noted the plastic cracking. The metal bodied units seem to be more robust so for the same price just go with the unit that is known to cause no issues.


----------



## rains (May 30, 2008)

good to know :thumbup:

I _had_ assumed since the 06H 905 115 was for the Mk6, it would be stronger/ better than the Mk5 stuff :laugh:


----------



## rains (May 30, 2008)

well, did some research today

06F 905 115 F has been superseded by the 07K 905 715 F. So, obviously, you'll want the 07K, not the 06F 

06H 905 115 has been superseded by the 06H 905 115 A. It's still a black plastic though.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

rains said:


> well, did some research today
> 
> 06F 905 115 F has been superseded by the 07K 905 715 F. So, obviously, you'll want the 07K, not the 06F
> 
> 06H 905 115 has been superseded by the 06H 905 115 A. It's still a black plastic though.


07K is the Rabbit / Beetle 2.5 20V N/A Motor coil pack. Antoine's car is running the 07K's .
General consensus is 
Black - 07K/06F
Red - 06E


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

:thumbup:


----------



## supermega1 (Oct 27, 2006)

Finally got mine installed. Using a little soap made it a super quick job. Had to mess around with the plugs a little bit cause .040 was a little lumpy.

Finally settled on .035 and my car is happy now. Idle is good, A/F seem to be more consistent so far and doesn't search as much as they did before. Off boost it seems more sure footed, and I've pretty much lost all of my first gear stumble at low RPM's. So far so good but its only been about 1.5-2 hours of driving on them but it was hard driving.


----------



## SlowCorrado (Dec 11, 2001)

INA said:


> Looks clean especially for an AEB!:thumbup:
> Ill get the local guys that WANTED (as in they absolutely had to had to had to) the stock cover on to post up pics as we dont have any images saved here.


Still looking for this info. I pretty much "had to" have the cover which is why I asked before I purchased. Heh.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

SlowCorrado said:


> Still looking for this info. I pretty much "had to" have the cover which is why I asked before I purchased. Heh.


We will get one of them to come by today so we can grab some pics for you. 

V1.1 officially discontinued. You have a choice between V1.3 and V1.2 now:thumbup:


----------



## 1320racing (Oct 24, 2009)

Ordered my V1.3's yesterday, got them today before noon. All I can say is top notch service, the plates look amazing and I can't wait to get home and install them. Pics to follow


----------



## ThaDon55 (Nov 20, 2010)

Very interested. Keep us posted..


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Just installed my adapters and 2.oT coil packs. I started with a gap of .28. I drove like that for about a week. On the way to work today, I picked up a multiple cyl misfire cel. What should I try to run as far as gap? I know this is kind of an unknown, but when I gapped them originaly, I gapped them at .30. I checked them the next day, and they were white. Should I be using something other than the BKR7E? If they are burning lean when gapped at .30, Do I really want to bang them all the way out to say .40..?


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

warranty225cpe said:


> Just installed my adapters and 2.oT coil packs. I started with a gap of .28. I drove like that for about a week. On the way to work today, I picked up a multiple cyl misfire cel. What should I try to run as far as gap? I know this is kind of an unknown, but when I gapped them originaly, I gapped them at .30. I checked them the next day, and they were white. Should I be using something other than the BKR7E? If they are burning lean when gapped at .30, Do I really want to bang them all the way out to say .40..?


My bet... There is something else going on than just plug gap and coils


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

true, i am at .035 and no issues.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

0.042 so far:thumbup:


----------



## 05GTIMarine (Nov 11, 2008)

INA said:


> 0.042 so far:thumbup:


sick. so issam. im going to be collaborating with some peeps on making a high performance k03  the words batmowheel might be in there as well. 
im at .040 and running strong still. 06h coilpacks have not split yet


----------



## NIGHTWOLF (Jan 30, 2005)

What is your pay pal info please, I emailed you guys last week but haven't heard anything as of yet.

Thanks


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

NIGHTWOLF said:


> What is your pay pal info please, I emailed you guys last week but haven't heard anything as of yet.
> 
> Thanks


sales[at]inaengineering[dot]com


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

Pic whore.

INA adapters v3 + '08 Tiguan coil pack cover










Just redid my coil pack wiring. What a pain that was.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

as always looking good!:thumbup:


----------



## 8valvesofFURY (Dec 31, 2006)

2 quick questions, Do you sell the coil packs? and which adapter will work with a audi TT 180q ATC? Im interested in this:thumbup:


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

8valvesofFURY said:


> 2 quick questions, Do you sell the coil packs? and which adapter will work with a audi TT 180q ATC? Im interested in this:thumbup:


ATC uses V1.3's
Yes we sell the Coil packs. Currently only have the Red 06E's as everyone wants to be baller!

Coil Packs are $22 each:thumbup:


----------



## GolfCL Smooth (Jul 9, 2006)

INA said:


> ATC uses V1.3's
> Yes we sell the Coil packs. Currently only have the Red 06E's as everyone wants to be baller!
> 
> Coil Packs are $22 each:thumbup:


Any notable differences between the MKV and MKVI coil packs? I'd like 06E red ones but only if they are just as capable.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

GolfCL Smooth said:


> Any notable differences between the MKV and MKVI coil packs? I'd like 06E red ones but only if they are just as capable.


They are just as capable. In testing we found no difference.:thumbup:


----------



## GolfCL Smooth (Jul 9, 2006)

Thanks Issam!


----------



## MK1 Rabbit GTI (Jan 13, 2006)

just replaced my 06E's with 07K's.
starting to misfire, parts warranty eace:


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

MK1 Rabbit GTI said:


> just replaced my 06E's with 07K's.
> starting to misfire, parts warranty eace:


 :thumbup:


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## MK1 Rabbit GTI (Jan 13, 2006)

2.7 kit now too


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

whats an full kit cost? the idea of one stop shopping is nice!


----------



## WOB24v (Jun 17, 2003)

whats availible for the AEB guys?


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

WOB24v said:


> whats availible for the AEB guys?


See post 279


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

WOB24v said:


> whats availible for the AEB guys?


What Greg said.
Pretty much for the AEB's we wouldnt go to the lengths of making adapters harnesses , just rather an ignitor bridge connector followed by a complete replacement harness for the 4-PIN coil packs.

Complete kit for the AEB's or any ME-5 ECU will be $359 USD + shipping.


carsluTT said:


> whats an full kit cost? the idea of one stop shopping is nice!


Audi S4 Full kit - $499 USD (intro special) + shipping.

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

Happy Thanksgiving
From all of us here at INA Engineering


----------



## urtorsen (Mar 24, 2011)

*part #*



groggory said:


> Pic whore.
> 
> INA adapters v3 + '08 Tiguan coil pack cover
> 
> ...


any chance of sharing the part number for that harness cover??


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

Contact Michael Savko
he has them:thumbup:


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

urtorsen said:


> any chance of sharing the part number for that harness cover??


Check my coil pack FAQ


----------



## MK1 Rabbit GTI (Jan 13, 2006)

urtorsen said:


> any chance of sharing the part number for that harness cover??


06F971824C :thumbup:


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

MK1 Rabbit GTI said:


> 06F971824C :thumbup:


There you go!:thumbup:


----------



## rains (May 30, 2008)

I am running the 07K coils, with the bkr7e plugs, gapped all the way to .040 ... the difference is huge!

Before, my engine alway sounded ... tin-can-ish ... for lack of a better term. With the new coils, plugs, and much wider gap, the tone has deepened, it sounds a lot smoother. It drives a lot smoother too ... I am no longer experience a slight stumble at full boost, and it feels like it revs a lot freer now too (likely due to weak old coils?)

All I need now are the adapters to tidy up my engine bay :thumbup:


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

rains said:


> I am running the 07K coils, with the bkr7e plugs, gapped all the way to .040 ... the difference is huge!
> 
> Before, my engine alway sounded ... tin-can-ish ... for lack of a better term. With the new coils, plugs, and much wider gap, the tone has deepened, it sounds a lot smoother. It drives a lot smoother too ... I am no longer experience a slight stumble at full boost, and it feels like it revs a lot freer now too (likely due to weak old coils?)
> 
> All I need now are the adapters to tidy up my engine bay :thumbup:


What engine mods are you running? And what boost?


----------



## rains (May 30, 2008)

basic bolt ons, nothing special ...

AEB head, AWD block
Revo Stage 1 software
APR R1 dv
Samco TIP + Samco intercooler hoses
Neuspeed intake
ebay downpipe (3", catless), mid resonator delete

and now, the new coils and wider gap :thumbup:

don't have a boost gauge or vagcom yet, so I'd guess ~18 psi with the stage 1?

regardless, I am quite happy with my new coils. They look silly without the INA's nice adapter plates, but still mate up happily to the spark plugs and harness.


----------



## supermega1 (Oct 27, 2006)

rains said:


> Before, my engine alway sounded ... tin-can-ish ... for lack of a better term. With the new coils, plugs, and much wider gap, the tone has deepened, it sounds a lot smoother.


I noticed that to but just assumed it was wishful thinking. But it defiantly has a lower tone to the exhaust now.

If in fact its due to the coils sweet!

Love mine so far had some issues with the big gab but its happy now with .038. Just wish I could get rid of the random lean condition when coming to a stop which doesn't happen all the time and only when its below 65*.:screwy:


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

supermega1 said:


> I noticed that to but just assumed it was wishful thinking. But it defiantly has a lower tone to the exhaust now.
> 
> If in fact its due to the coils sweet!
> 
> Love mine so far had some issues with the big gab but its happy now with .038. Just wish I could get rid of the random lean condition when coming to a stop which doesn't happen all the time and only when its below 65*.:screwy:


Make a thread and post some logs


----------



## xxsur3shotxx (Sep 24, 2009)

supermega1 said:


> I noticed that to but just assumed it was wishful thinking. But it defiantly has a lower tone to the exhaust now.
> 
> If in fact its due to the coils sweet!
> 
> Love mine so far had some issues with the big gab but its happy now with .038. Just wish I could get rid of the random lean condition when coming to a stop which doesn't happen all the time and only when its below 65*.:screwy:


FWIW, there is no O2 correction during decceleration.


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

Maybe post fuel trims then?


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

Do these fit the AGN valve cover well? I dont see why they wouldnt, but wanting to know if anyone has a 100% answer.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

Dub-Nub said:


> Do these fit the AGN valve cover well? I dont see why they wouldnt, but wanting to know if anyone has a 100% answer.


Yes but there is no way to secure them as the coil sits above the roof of the valve cover.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

HAPPY 2012 EVERYONE!:beer::thumbup:


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

Opened gap up to .040 and it's good!


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

Dub-Nub said:


> Opened gap up to .040 and it's good!


:thumbup:
V1.3's back in stock. We did a run of 400 pieces so that should keep everyone happy for some time.


----------



## elio (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi friends. I was looking for an ignition upgrade for my old & weak #058905105 coils. I have a 1.8T AGU. I know that we are looking for realible and powerful ignition for our turbo cars, and 2.0T ignition coils seems to be very capable in many scenes tested here, but looking for a more powerful option from the same VAG catalog, do you have tested W12 ignition coils #07C905715A --> http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-D3_A8-Quattro-W12/Engine/Ignition/ES1598510/ ??? Fitment & size seems to be similar, but wiring is the same.


----------



## D_B_Jetta (Apr 27, 2006)

Dirty Daily!
>200km daily.

*Before*









*After*









NGK BKR7E at 0.038", 07K 905 715 F Coilpacks, INA adapter plates.

I found the best way to make everything fit easy was to put the adapter plates on the coils first.
Then push everything into the engine and onto the plug.
Then tighten down the screws.

I might suggest you give an option of some slightly longer screws (+3-4mm maybe) for those that may want to run hold-downs or the vacuum reservoir over the adapters.

More Here

Thanks
:beer:
G


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

elio said:


> Hi friends. I was looking for an ignition upgrade for my old & weak #058905105 coils. I have a 1.8T AGU. I know that we are looking for realible and powerful ignition for our turbo cars, and 2.0T ignition coils seems to be very capable in many scenes tested here, but looking for a more powerful option from the same VAG catalog, do you have tested W12 ignition coils #07C905715A --> http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-D3_A8-Quattro-W12/Engine/Ignition/ES1598510/ ??? Fitment & size seems to be similar, but wiring is the same.


W12 is not a Direct injection motor so I doubt it would be any different than a regular 1.8T Coil.


D_B_Jetta said:


> I might suggest you give an option of some slightly longer screws (+3-4mm maybe) for those that my want to run hold-downs or the vacuum reservoir over the adapters.


Thanks for posting! Looking sweet!:thumbup::beer:
If you wanted to run ECS hold down's or even the reservoir that is where the V1.1's come in. They were not too popular so we stopped making them and switched over to V1.2's.


----------



## D_B_Jetta (Apr 27, 2006)

I just ran the screw through the vacuum bracket first and then the spacer. The screws were long enough to seat about 4-5 threads. 

Thanks again for the service! :thumbup:
I'll have to drop by sometime when I make it to Ottawa.

:beer:
G


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

:thumbup:


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

D_B_Jetta said:


> I just ran the screw through the vacuum bracket first and then the spacer. The screws were long enough to seat about 4-5 threads.
> 
> Thanks again for the service! :thumbup:
> I'll have to drop by sometime when I make it to Ottawa.
> ...


 Anytime!:thumbup:


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

:thumbup:


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

can you use 06c-905-115f coils? I have 4 from a 3.0v6?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

Slimjimmn said:


> can you use 06c-905-115f coils? I have 4 from a 3.0v6?


Unfortunately those would be no different than the 1.8T units they are replacing since the 3.0 V6 did not come with direct injection.


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

these dont address the issue with coilpacks popping up, how would you prevent that?:sly:


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

Slimjimmn said:


> these dont address the issue with coilpacks popping up, how would you prevent that?:sly:


Has anyone that installed one of our kits complained of coil packs popping up?


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

Slimjimmn said:


> these dont address the issue with coilpacks popping up, how would you prevent that?:sly:


In the 400,000+ miles that I put on both of my 1.8T's; I've never had a coil pack pop up. Im convinced that they are not totally connected/seated when this happens.:sly:


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

INA said:


> Has anyone that installed one of our kits complained of coil packs popping up?


The coil packs fit very very tight on my car.

If anything, I have to lightly wet the rubber seal on the coil pack to keep it from rolling.

Don't worry about pop up with these adapters.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

:thumbup:


----------



## chephron (Jan 7, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> :thumbup:


How do I order and how much do they cost?


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

Any experience on which coilpack is recommended?

RED MKV FSI Coil Packs - 06E 905 115
BLACK MKV FSI Coil Packs - 07K 905 715 F
BLACK MKV TSI Coil Packs - 06F 905 115 F no longer used, superseded by above coilpack (07K 905 715 F)
BLACK MKVI TSI Coil Packs - 06H 905 115

I want to try the MK6 tsi coilpacks.


----------



## ThaDon55 (Nov 20, 2010)

Do you have an idea how much the coil packs are.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

chephron said:


> How do I order and how much do they cost?


Send over an email to [email protected]



Dub-Nub said:


> Any experience on which coilpack is recommended?
> 
> RED MKV FSI Coil Packs - 06E 905 115
> BLACK MKV FSI Coil Packs - 07K 905 715 F
> ...


Not a fan of the MK6 TSI coils based on customer reviews.



ThaDon55 said:


> Do you have an idea how much the coil packs are.


around $20 each


----------



## jason bouchard (Aug 25, 2005)

so what exactly is needed for a 2001 Audi TT 225 (AMU motor code) to get these coils to work ?? 

Thx 
:laugh:


----------



## 01-WOLF-1.8t (Sep 10, 2011)

so can i still get this kit? what all comes with it?


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

01-WOLF-1.8t said:


> so can i still get this kit? what all comes with it?


4 adapters of your choice finish and revision

8 screws

Contact Issam via phone, email, or pm


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

Just ordered my adapters. Thanks issam for the awesome parts!


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

jason bouchard said:


> so what exactly is needed for a 2001 Audi TT 225 (AMU motor code) to get these coils to work ??
> 
> Thx
> :laugh:


V1.3's for AMU / BAM:thumbup:


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

speed51133! said:


> Just ordered my adapters. Thanks issam for the awesome parts!


Anytime! Thanks for the continued support as always!:beer::thumbup:


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

Do you have hold downs to fit the version 1.1 as well? With my newfound awesome mounts and cleaner better running motor, my coils vibrate up and off :|


----------



## clutchpack (Jan 31, 2012)

AWM 02 passat. Which coils will i need. Im very interested in the spacer kit. And what do you have left available?


----------



## vr6guy2012 (Apr 17, 2012)

just replaced my 06h 905 115 with the new 5 cylinder all metal casing coilpacks. also for those with the older 06h coilpacks there is a new revision A out there. the original coilpacks had cracking issues and has been resolved with the new revision. its also nice to see that my original drawing aka the coilpack adapter plates are being advertised everywhere. who though that a year ago the adapter and upgrade would have been this popular that its pretty much a must for a 1.8t owner. thanks to gdoggmoney and the others who put the info and started this adventure. 

sincerely vw owner with orange valve cover.


----------



## elgringogillao (Jun 1, 2005)

INA said:


> V1.3's for AMU / BAM:thumbup:


I am running the AMU with an AEB head... Which ones would I use?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

elgringogillao said:


> I am running the AMU with an AEB head... Which ones would I use?


Which valve cover? AMU? if so V1.3's


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

vr6guy2012 said:


> just replaced my 06h 905 115 with the new 5 cylinder all metal casing coilpacks. also for those with the older 06h coilpacks there is a new revision A out there. the original coilpacks had cracking issues and has been resolved with the new revision. its also nice to see that my original drawing aka the coilpack adapter plates are being advertised everywhere. who though that a year ago the adapter and upgrade would have been this popular that its pretty much a must for a 1.8t owner. thanks to gdoggmoney and the others who put the info and started this adventure.
> 
> sincerely vw owner with orange valve cover.


Do the revisions have a steel body? I think we found the issue as to why they were cracking.


----------



## elgringogillao (Jun 1, 2005)

INA said:


> Which valve cover? AMU? if so V1.3's


I am actually going to run an agn valve cover.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

:thumbup:


----------



## jberg001 (Aug 5, 2009)

*Will this set up work on 1.8T ATC engine with stock valve cover*

Are these still available? And will they work onmy Audi TT with the 1.8T ATC engine? Also do they work with the stock wire harness? Thanks for any information you can provide.


----------



## turbodub1.8T (Feb 18, 2011)

Flame suit on....

I'm kinda confused about the whole thing still. I deff want to give this swap a try. I have an 05 Gti AEB 
I know I'll need adapters and the bolts but what coils should I get to have my girl running optimally?


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

ohherro!

And is she chipped or stock?


----------



## turbodub1.8T (Feb 18, 2011)

Hai thurr!! Stock, with bolt ons if that makes a difference


----------



## sabbySC (Dec 29, 2009)

I have no empirical input, however based off my observations on my 3071 equipped 1.8t the 2.0 coils perform very well.

I am now able to run a larger gap at 25psi without issue. I have gained a more solid idle and slightly better fuel efficiency around town. Ultimately do what you want with your setup, but from my experience, for the minimal outlay cash wise, the returns have been worth it.

I'll post a pic up in the next couple of days, once I'm home and get a chance to snap one with the adapters.


----------



## sabbySC (Dec 29, 2009)

Here's a pic as promised:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

sabbySC said:


> Here's a pic as promised:


:thumbup:


----------



## 91GLI (Oct 9, 2002)

how do I buy these coil packs?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

91GLI said:


> how do I buy these coil packs?


Send us an email or PM :thumbup:


----------



## turbodub1.8T (Feb 18, 2011)

turbodub1.8T said:


> Flame suit on....
> 
> I'm kinda confused about the whole thing still. I deff want to give this swap a try. I have an 05 Gti AEB
> I know I'll need adapters and the bolts but what coils should I get to have my girl running optimally?


 Anyone?


----------



## shaft6s9 (Oct 11, 2008)

How much shipped to UK???


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

turbodub1.8T said:


> Anyone?


 Sorry didn't see this. 
Either 07K's if you want black or 06E's if you want red's 


shaft6s9 said:


> How much shipped to UK???


 $139 USD shipped to the UK :thumbup:


----------



## MKIII_Breezy (Apr 14, 2007)

Why do you not recommend the BLACK MKVI TSI Coil Packs - 06H 905 115?

Is there a certain setup coil and plug combo you recommend for awp stage 1 owners???


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

turbodub1.8T said:


> Flame suit on....
> 
> I'm kinda confused about the whole thing still. I deff want to give this swap a try. I have an 05 Gti AEB
> I know I'll need adapters and the bolts but what coils should I get to have my girl running optimally?


06f coils
V1.3 adapters


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

MKIII_Breezy said:


> Why do you not recommend the BLACK MKVI TSI Coil Packs - 06H 905 115?
> 
> Is there a certain setup coil and plug combo you recommend for awp stage 1 owners???


 Glad you asked this. 
Just did one this morning. 
NGK Iridium (pre gapped to 0.044") + V1.2's + 07K coils 
night and day difference.'


----------



## jettaGTman (Dec 29, 2009)

Issam/ INA please let me know when order out the door


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

Is this Allen? If so kindly call the office @ 510.275.4775 and ask for me.
Thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

:thumbup:


----------



## Tim Dog (Sep 20, 2004)

Outstanding! Installed these last week and there is definitely a noticeable difference in throttle response. It pulls a lot stronger and smoother. I gapped my bkr7e's to .040 and I'm using the ecs hold downs just for extra security. I was previously running the hitachi bolt downs and they were the first packs that haven't failed but the were getting pretty old. One note of caution... If you are planning on using the ecs hold downs you will need longer bolts (or if you already have the hitachi's just use the bolts from those) and also you will need to relocate/delete your vacuum reservoir (I just wedged mine out of the way under the hoses from my catch can. I'll include some pics of the the new coil goodness.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

By the looks of it M6 x 30mm correct?


----------



## Tim Dog (Sep 20, 2004)

INA said:


> By the looks of it M6 x 30mm correct?


No idea.... I pirated the ones off my hitachi's. I'll measure them next time i swap plugs.:thumbup:


----------



## mm3 (Oct 10, 2010)

Hoooly. Crap. The difference in low end power and throttle response with the new coils are WAY too much to be considered placebo effect. No way. The difference is PHENOMENAL. 


Also, getting a weird exhaust smell, I assume from the ECU slowly adjusting to the hotter spark? The plugs are BKR7Es that are brand new, and gapped to .042. Hard to describe the smell, any ideas?


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

mm3 said:


> Hoooly. Crap. The difference in low end power and throttle response with the new coils are WAY too much to be considered placebo effect. No way. The difference is PHENOMENAL.
> 
> 
> Also, getting a weird exhaust smell, I assume from the ECU slowly adjusting to the hotter spark? The plugs are BKR7Es that are brand new, and gapped to .042. Hard to describe the smell, any ideas?


With a gap that large, my bet would be you're running rich sometimes and throwing out some raw gas. You can confirm this with a WOT pull on block 1+31+32. But in all honesty, I'd tighten those gaps a bit.


----------



## mm3 (Oct 10, 2010)

groggory said:


> With a gap that large, my bet would be you're running rich sometimes and throwing out some raw gas. You can confirm this with a WOT pull on block 1+31+32. But in all honesty, I'd tighten those gaps a bit.


Thanks. I'm going to take it down to .038 and see if the smell goes away.


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

mm3 said:


> Thanks. I'm going to take it down to .038 and see if the smell goes away.


A little vag com logging doesn't hurt either. Do the logging if you have the computer.


----------



## mm3 (Oct 10, 2010)

mm3 said:


> Thanks. I'm going to take it down to .038 and see if the smell goes away.





groggory said:


> A little vag com logging doesn't hurt either. Do the logging if you have the computer.


VCDS Lite (the non-paid version) is enough to do this? If not, I don't have that ability. 


That said, I took the gap down to .036. Idle is even smoother now, and that funny exhaust smell is gone.


Here's what the plugs looked like after ~5 miles at .042:












It was running lean. Since I took it from .042 down to .036, I'll bump it by +.002 every day or so to ease the ECU into learning the hotter spark.


----------



## avantquest (Jan 29, 2012)

*FSI Conversion Question*

Hey Guys-

I'm running an AWE-Tuned b6 A4 1.8T (AMB) and am about to order new coil packs to make the conversion. Would Rev. E for 2.0T be the proper item(s) for me to use these adapters with?

TIA


----------



## avantquest (Jan 29, 2012)

*Question Answered in other thread THX*



avantquest said:


> Hey Guys-
> 
> I'm running an AWE-Tuned b6 A4 1.8T (AMB) and am about to order new coil packs to make the conversion. Would Rev. E for 2.0T be the proper item(s) for me to use these adapters with?
> 
> TIA


Thanks, question answered in other thread.


----------



## otti (Jun 30, 2007)

started t testfit the first parts....


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

opcorn:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

opcorn: :vampire: opcorn:


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

Doing a special run of Blue & Green Anodized adapters today. Send over a PM if you want as the run will be extremely limited.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

:thumbup:


----------



## carlhuebner (Jan 10, 2010)

will these adapters work on an AGN valve cover? I know there are no bolt holes in the agn VC so it would have to be tapped? but my main concern is with CP#4, will the oil cap get in the way of the adapter?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

carlhuebner said:


> will these adapters work on an AGN valve cover? I know there are no bolt holes in the agn VC so it would have to be tapped? but my main concern is with CP#4, will the oil cap get in the way of the adapter?


 It will. I did a custom piece for a customer that allowed him to run (3) V1.2's on CYL 1 , 2 & 3 and then the custom part on CYL 4. You will need to drill and tap the VC for M6 threads as you know.


----------



## carlhuebner (Jan 10, 2010)

INA said:


> It will. I did a custom piece for a customer that allowed him to run (3) V1.2's on CYL 1 , 2 & 3 and then the custom part on CYL 4. You will need to drill and tap the VC for M6 threads as you know.


and how much would i be looking at spending for that? any pictures of what it looks like? and are there any advantages of running mk5 vs mk6 coilpacks or tsi vs fsi?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

carlhuebner said:


> and how much would i be looking at spending for that? any pictures of what it looks like? and are there any advantages of running mk5 vs mk6 coilpacks or tsi vs fsi?


IMHO no advantage but be careful as the MKVI coils are the 06H units which we do not recommend. 
As for images , I will try and see if after the holidays we can mock up a set up for you.


----------



## carlhuebner (Jan 10, 2010)

INA said:


> IMHO no advantage but be careful as the MKVI coils are the 06H units which we do not recommend.
> As for images , I will try and see if after the holidays we can mock up a set up for you.


So you're saying stick with mkv, but fsi vs tsi doesn't matter? And thank you. That would be much appreciated.


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

carlhuebner said:


> So you're saying stick with mkv, but fsi vs tsi doesn't matter? And thank you. That would be much appreciated.


Go take a peek in the FAQ under "Coil Packs"



The FAQ said:


> FSI/ TSI Coil Packs
> RED MKV FSI Coil Packs - 06E 905 115
> BLACK MKV FSI Coil Packs - 07K 905 715 F
> * This is the recommended coil
> ...


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

carlhuebner said:


> So you're saying stick with mkv, but fsi vs tsi doesn't matter? And thank you. That would be much appreciated.


in a nut shell yes. Thanks so much everyone for the orders. Still going strong and long!


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

INA said:


> in a nut shell yes. Thanks so much everyone for the orders. Still going strong and long!


----------



## DMVDUB (Jan 11, 2010)

Rod Ratio said:


>


:laugh:opcorn:


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

:thumbup:


----------



## 04 1point8T (Nov 13, 2012)

Ordered some blue ones yesterday, will post a pic when they get here installed :thumbup:


----------



## 04 1point8T (Nov 13, 2012)

Can't even begin to explain how satisfied I am with not only the adapters but the service I got from Issam. He kept in contact with me the whole time through the process of the adapters being anodized and got them shipped to me in the time I needed them. The difference in idle and NORMAL driving with these 2.0 coils on is night and day. The idle is un believably smooth, and the run ups to about 3k rpm's no longer has hick ups or slight misses. And the look of the adapters, well i'll let the picture speak for that. I didn't have time to do a complete engine bay clean up before taking the pic, but the main point is still there.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

Looking good Kyle!
Happy to be of service!:thumbup:


----------



## theasianguy (Feb 26, 2013)

Sorry to bump an old thread, but which adapters would I need for an AWP?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

theasianguy said:


> Sorry to bump an old thread, but which adapters would I need for an AWP?


Hello,
You need V1.2's for an AMP
HTH:thumbup:


----------



## DMVDUB (Jan 11, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Hello,
> You need V1.2's for an AMP
> HTH:thumbup:


Issam, You know I've been a naysayer of the 2.0T coils. Yet, I have been running them since I believe condemning something without trying it isn't fair. I will say I haven't noticed any gain in performance but there really shouldn't be without increased dwell times. 

Do you know if they will handle a dwell over 3.5? I'm running them at 3.7 right now, but it's only been a few days. I'd like to know if you've tried different dwell?


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

04 1point8T said:


> Can't even begin to explain how satisfied I am with not only the adapters but the service I got from Issam. He kept in contact with me the whole time through the process of the adapters being anodized and got them shipped to me in the time I needed them. The difference in idle and NORMAL driving with these 2.0 coils on is night and day. The idle is un believably smooth, and the run ups to about 3k rpm's no longer has hick ups or slight misses. And the look of the adapters, well i'll let the picture speak for that. I didn't have time to do a complete engine bay clean up before taking the pic, but the main point is still there.




Yep. Remember though, it's all in your head.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

DMVDUB said:


> Issam, You know I've been a naysayer of the 2.0T coils. Yet, I have been running them since I believe condemning something without trying it isn't fair. I will say I haven't noticed any gain in performance but there really shouldn't be without increased dwell times.
> 
> Do you know if they will handle a dwell over 3.5? I'm running them at 3.7 right now, but it's only been a few days. I'd like to know if you've tried different dwell?


Hello,
Who are you using for tuning? Eurodyne?
- Eric


----------



## DMVDUB (Jan 11, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Hello,
> Who are you using for tuning? Eurodyne?
> - Eric


MAESTRO Yep.


----------



## overmonk (Apr 28, 2002)

I found this thread while looking for a solution to recurring misfire issues with my 2000 GTI (AWD motor). With the adapter plates and 2.0t coils in place, I literally haven't had a misfire since. In my case, this resolved my misfire issues entirely.


----------



## 20thAustin (Sep 2, 2013)

I'm interested in this! what would I need for my 20th ae?


----------



## woodywoods86 (Jul 29, 2008)

20thAustin said:


> I'm interested in this! what would I need for my 20th ae?


Depends on your valve cover. Call one of these fine vendors: 034 MS, INA, IE


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

overmonk said:


> I found this thread while looking for a solution to recurring misfire issues with my 2000 GTI (AWD motor). With the adapter plates and 2.0t coils in place, I literally haven't had a misfire since. In my case, this resolved my misfire issues entirely.


:thumbup:


20thAustin said:


> I'm interested in this! what would I need for my 20th ae?


V1.2's is what you would need allthough V1.3's would also work.:thumbup:


----------



## 20thAustin (Sep 2, 2013)

INA said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> V1.2's is what you would need allthough V1.3's would also work.:thumbup:


What would you prefer? 1.3 or 1.2?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

20thAustin said:


> What would you prefer? 1.3 or 1.2?


V1.3's look bulkier


----------



## 20thAustin (Sep 2, 2013)

INA said:


> V1.3's look bulkier


can get them in red


----------



## 20thAustin (Sep 2, 2013)

Oh and do you have a picture of the 1.3? Thanks!


----------



## ANT THE KNEE (Aug 25, 2000)

I'm running a AWP valve cover now and will be switching to AGN soon. Does this kit work on a AGN?


----------



## 20thAustin (Sep 2, 2013)

Pm me with the price of this coilpack adapter. And have any check engine lights come on when installing this?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

20thAustin said:


> can get them in red


We can anodize them red but there is an extra charge. Send over a PM and we can go from there.


ANT THE KNEE said:


> I'm running a AWP valve cover now and will be switching to AGN soon. Does this kit work on a AGN?


You will have to drill and tap the AGN cover for M6 x 1.0 in order to use the adapters.


----------



## smudger1980 (Aug 6, 2008)

INA I have sent you a PM dude


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

We have overstock on these.
Until the end of the month we are offering them for $65 USD shipped anywhere in the Lower 48 states and across Canada.
:thumbup:


----------



## livingez_123 (Nov 3, 2014)

I know this is an old thread, but what is the website that has these coil pack adapters?


----------

